# Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Sachverhalt:

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit die Telefonnummer 0221-60608570 angerufen, über die per Zeitungsanzeige Telefonsex angeboten wurde. In der Anzeige war kein Hinweis auf Kosten angebracht, die über die reinen Anrufskosten hinausgehen. Nach Verbindungsaufbau wurde in einer Bandansage die Möglichkeit dargelegt, für ca. 40 Euro eine Serviceleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen. Da meinerseits daran kein Interesse bestand, habe ich unmittelbar nach der Preisangabe, die gegen Ende der Ansage erfolgte, die Leitung geschlossen. Eine wie auch immer geartete Serviceleistung wurde meinerseits zu keiner Zeit in Anspruch genommen.

Die reinen Anrufkosten wurden mit der Telefonrechnung beglichen. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit kam eine Rechnung der Firma TSW-Telekommunikationsservice über 45 Euro, die ich ignoriert habe, da mir das doch zu seltsam vorkam. In Kürze: 2 Mahnungen folgten, die erste über 60 Euro, die zweite über ca. 190 Euro, da angeblich teure Nachforschungen angestellt werden mussten. Auf alle Mahnungen habe ich mit Widerspruch reagiert und der Aufforderung, mir das Zustandekommen eines Vertragsverhältnisses mit TSW-Telekommunikationsservice nachzuweisen. Dies ist nicht erfolgt ist, es wurde lediglich auf das Telefonat verwiesen.

Diese Woch habee ich - auch auf Anraten der Verbraucherzentrale - Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs gegen die Firma erstattet. Am Freitag schliesslich ist eine Schreiben von einem Inkassebüro gekommen,  in dem ich zur Zahlung von inzwischen ca. 240 Euro aufgefordert werde. Recherchen im Internet haben keinen Hinaus auf unseriöse Machenschaften dieses Büros ergeben.

Meine Fragen:

Kann die Forderung der Firma TSW-Kommunikationsservice tatsächlich berechtigt sein? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## sascha (19 Februar 2005)

> Meine Fragen:
> 
> Kann die Forderung der Firma TSW-Kommunikationsservice tatsächlich berechtigt sein? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?



Bei Frage 1 bitte ich um Verständnis, dass wir hier keine individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten dürfen und wollen. Ich gehe ohnehin davon aus, dass Dir diese Frage bei der Verbraucherberatung bereits beantwortet wurde? Zu Frage 2: Der Name war mir bis dato unbekannt...


----------



## Antidialer (19 Februar 2005)

Sieht aus wie der nächste Ableger der Dänen Mafia. Zumindest arbeitet die Firma nach dem selben Prinzip wie ATS und co. Offenbar ist Hamburg mittlerweile zu heiß geworden, jetzt geht es von Köln aus weiter.


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2005)

Wenn dem so ist, fangen die aber tatsächlich gerade erst an. Im Internet ist (noch) wenig darüber zu finden. Erste Beschwerde am 19.12....


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Februar 2005)

Na dann dürften hier ja auch bald die ersten Beschwerden über eine Münchner allinkasso auftauchen 
Wie heisst denn die Firma tsw genau, ich finde keine


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

*Berichtigung*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos! Das Vorgehen der Firma scheint ja dem von ATS sehr ähnlich zu sein. Nochmals zum Firmennamen, den ich in der Beschreibung des Sachverhalts versehentlich falsch genannt habe: TSW-Kommunikationsservice oder TSW Kommunikationsservice, Postfach  1225, 36095 Petersberg. Das Inkassobüro, das an mich herangetreten ist, heisst tatsächlich Allinkasso und residiert in München. Hat jemand schon (schlechte) Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht?


----------



## Antidialer (20 Februar 2005)

Mm, ich dummer Schussel hab mich doch glatt mal wieder verwählt...

Da wollte ich einen Kollegen in Köln anrufen und hab doch glatt einen Zahlendreher drin.   :roll:   :bigcry:   

Nach dem Anwählen hörte ich eine schlüpfrige Ansage, wenn ich das eine "was weiß ich" wolle, solle ich die 1 drücken, wenn ich das andere "was weiß ich" wolle, solle ich die 2 drücken. Ohne Tastendruck kommt dann nach ca 10 s Pause die Auskunft, dieser Anruf kostet nur 40 Euro!   

Per Reverssuche wird jetzt vermutlich versucht, zu meiner Telefonnummer die passende Adresse rauszufinden. Dumm nur, das ich nicht im Telefonbuch stehe. 

Vermutlich bekomme ich morgen einen Anruf, wo man mich nach meiner Adresse befragt... 

Das Ganze sieht aus wie eine 1:1 Kopie der AST und co Geschäftsidee, mit dem Unterschied, das man immer dreister wird. Bei ATS bekam man immerhin noch ein Monatsabo, hier soll jetzt schon ein einzelner Anruf 40 Euro kosten. Dazu natürlich keine Preisinformation vorab, auch kein Tastendruck vorab, um irgendeinen Vertragsabschluss zu bestätigen. 

Das von den Verbraucherzentralen zu ATS und Tele Hanse geratene dürfte auch hier im vollem Umfang gelten. Laut Verbraucherzentrale sollten Geschädigte auf keinen Fall zahlen. Es empfield sich viel eher, einmalig per Einschreiben mit Rückschein Wiederspruch einzulegen, Anzeige zu erstatten und dann ganz ruhig auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (der vermutlich nie kommen wird) zu warten. 

Inkassobüros und Rechtsanwälte sollten über das nötige Wissen verfügen, die (Un)Rechtmäßigkeit einer derartigen Forderung zu erkennen. Inkassobüros und Anwälte, die dennoch versuchen, eine derartige Forderung einzutreiben, könnten sich unter Umständen der Beihilfe zum Betrug und der Geldwäsche strafbar machen. 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ganze weitergeht und halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2005)

> Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ganze weitergeht und halte euch auf dem laufenden.



bitte nicht nur uns, sondern auch die Regulierungsbehörde. Die haben was gegen Geschäftsmodelle, mit denen die gesetzlichen Regelungen für Mehrwertdienste umgangen werden (sollen)...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2005)

*TSW = MC*

Hallo Zusammen,

auf der Suche nach Informationen zu MC/TSW bin ich auf euch gestoßen. Mich hat es Anfang Januar erwischt. Ich bekam eine Rechnung von MCMultimedia über 30,-€. Letzte Woche bekam ich dann eine Mahnung über 60,-€ von MCMultimedia. Das Merkwürde ist nur dass bei der Mahnung im Brifkopf MCMultimedia steht und am Ende des Mahnblabla steht TSW-Kommunikationsservice. Da ich die erste Rechnung aus bekannten Gründen ignoriert habe, werde ich mich wohl jetzt dochmal darum kümmern müssen. Danke für die bisherigen Infos...


----------



## Antidialer (24 Februar 2005)

Nachdem ich mich am Samstag "verwählt"  hatte, gab es gerade die erste mutmaßliche Reaktion. 

Mit unterdrückter Rufnummer meldete sich ein "Hansa-Verlag" und teilte mir freudig mit, das ich einen Philips DVD Player gewonnen hätte. Meine Telefonnummer wäre durch einen Zufallsgenerator ermittelt wurden.

Dummerweise hat mich die Dame überrumpelt. Ich hab einen DVD Player, der um einiges besser ist als das beste Philips Model und hab daher kein Interesse an einem Billigplayer. Vor allem nicht über dubiose Telefongewinnspiele. Dummerweise hab ich erst an meine Freunde von TSW gedacht, als ich die Dame schon abgewimmelt hatte. 

Hoffentlich versuchen sie es nochmal mit einer besseren Story.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

*Dito*

Hallo,

Das selbe in Grün... Hab mein Handy auf dem Firmengelände verloren und daher nicht sofort sperren lassen.

Jetzt kam erst ein lustiger Telefonanruf "Sie bei einem Gewinnspiel von Pro7 ein DVD-Player gewonnen" um meine Adresse zu erfahren.
Jetzt komt die Rechnung von MCMultimedia, Anschrift MCM aus Petersberg, über 30€ zu zahlen innerhalb von 3 Tagen.

Oben wird gesagt: "Das von den Verbraucherzentralen zu ATS und Tele Hanse geratene"
Hab da jetzt nach gesucht aber finde nichts.

Kann mir jemand erzählen wo ich diesen Rat erhalten kann? Wenn ich schon Widerspruch einlegen muss und Anzeige erstatte möchte ich das richtig formulieren 

Danke 

Xir


----------



## sascha (15 März 2005)

könnte eventuell passen. Musst Du aber selbst entscheiden: http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads/hfm-musterbrief.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls in die Falle getapt. Nur etwas kräftiger...
ich hab nämlich der Dame meine Addresse gegeben...
naja was solls...

ich hab noch ein paar Infos zum Thema TSW:

                     Telekommunikationsservice
                     Pf 12 in 36095 Petersberg  (bei Fulda)

                     Inhaberin: [] e. k.
                     (HRA 1476)



So ABER in dem Schreiben steht drin, dass extra wegen mir eine
Detektei beauftragt wurde, um Nachforschungen zu erstellen...und
der Betrag (199,20€) ist aus buchungstechnischen Gründen direkt
an die Detektei zu überweisen...

Anschrift der Detektei:
                                     []
                                     36039 Fulda

Eine suche nach dieser "Detektei" blieb, wie wars anderst zu erwarten,
erfolglos... nur komisch dass die Inhaberin von TSW [] heist,
und der Inhaber der Detektei ebenfalls H***** ...

Ich bedanke mich auf jedenfall mal für die Tips, und hoffe ich
habe mit den Infos dem einen oder anderen geholfen... 
ich werde euch ebenfalls auf dem laufenden halten.

Männe

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

unmd pozzistraße 33 ist die im Handelsregister angegebene Adresse der TSW 
steht hier auch irgendwo schon


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96180#96180


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

Männe/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> So ABER in dem Schreiben steht drin, dass extra wegen mir eine Detektei beauftragt wurde, um Nachforschungen zu erstellen...und der Betrag (199,20€) ist aus buchungstechnischen Gründen direkt an die Detektei zu überweisen...


Da drängen sich doch erhebliche Zweifel an der legalität der Forderungen auf. Insbesondere kann bezweifelt werden, dass eine Detektei eine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso hat, um die Forderung aus abgetretenem Recht selbst durchzusetzen. Recherchekosten sind zuerst mal Eigenkosten des Forderungsstellers und _buchungstechnische Gründe_ sind für den betroffenen Forderungsgegener eigentlich gegenstandslos. Allerdings tut die Namensgleichheit nur wenig zur Sache (auch wenn es schon mal bedenklich ist), da sich hier offensichtlich "juristische Personen" - also Firmen - um die Forderung bemühen. Wer hinter den Firmen steht ist vorrangig unerheblich.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

*tsw abzocke*

[hallo leute wir müssen euch sagen , uns ist das gleiche passiert , denn wir haben heute gleich 4 briefe erhalten in denen steht dass wir im jahr 03 irgendwelche nummern gewählt ham solln aber wir ham nachgeguckt auf unseren rechnungen und ist nix zu sehen,denn wir ham eh von vornherein alle teuren nummern wie 0190 und so von der telekom sperren lassen. jetz als ich das in einem beitrag von euch lese kommt mir das ganze erst , denn vor ca eineinhalb wochen rief hier sonntags eine frau an , die mir sagte ich sei durch einen zufallsgenerator gezogen worden und hätte einen dvd player gewonnen, um mir diesen zuzuschicken braucht sie meine adresse, ich arsch hab geglaubt und gab sie ihr. das hängt wahrscheinlich alles mit den 4 briefen von heute zusammen denk ich. wir gehen morgen zur polizei und machen ersmal ne anzeige. zudem ruft uns seit ca 4 wochen als eine nummer an und zwar lautet sie 01930100 , denke das hat auch damit zu tun!!! wir ham bisher nicht abgenommen , werden wir auch nicht tun , wer weiß was das wieder ist . das reicht uns ja grad mal 4 briefe zu je 199,20  oder ??gruß floppi


----------



## Timster (17 März 2005)

*Re: tsw abzocke*

Hallo floppi,

ein paar Fragen zu Deinem Beitrag:

1.) Stammen die Zahlungsaufforderungen von TSW Kommunikationsservice bzw. MC Multimedia?

2.) Wie laute(n) die Nummer(n), über die die Kosten entstanden sein sollen?

3.) Welche Leistung soll über diese Nummer(n) in Anspruch genommen worden sein?

4.) Sind tatsächlich Anrufe aus 2003 gemeint?

Gruß, Jack_T

--

Jack_T = Eingangsgast


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

hallo habe grad gelesen dass jemand fragt von wem die zahlungsaufforderung kommt. also wir sollen an das dedektivbüro  []  zahlen , was wir natürlich nicht tun. also wir solln angeblich über unsere eigene nummer was angerufen haben. aber ist nicht so! ja es sind telefonanrufe aus 03 gemeint laut schreiben, wir waren heute bei der polizei und haben stafanzeige gemacht wegen versuchtem betrug, die polizei von hier in der pfalz leitet das ganze weiter nach fulda zur polizei woher ja auch diese angebliche firma kommt. also unsere polizei meint es sei so eine briefkastenfirma und die hätten ein konto eröffnet für kurze zeit weil es ja vielleicht paar dumme gibt die das geld zehlen, und wenn da genug eingegangen wäre würden die das konto wieder dicht machen. mal sehn wie es weiter geht jetz , ob wir noch weitere aufforderungen bekommen

*[Virenscanner: Namen entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

*MCMULTIMEDIA*

Auch wir haben - obwohl keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde, am 21.2.05 eine Rechnung über € 30 erhalten und am 21.3.05 eine über €60 mit dem Hinweis: Porto, Bürokosten ect.

Wir werden per Einschreiben Widerspruch einlegen und nicht zahlen. Sollte tatsächlich eine Gerichtsverhandlung irgendwann stattfinden, werde ich hier das Forum benachrichtigen und dann bitten, alle "Geschädigen" sich per Mail bei mir zu melden, um starke Argumente gegen MCMultimedia zu haben.
Auch ich stehe auf Wunsch zur Verfügung.

Grüsse


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

*MC Multimedia*

Die Fa. Multimedia verschickt Rechnungen für Telefonate über die Nummer 0221-60608570.
Die Nummer wurde aber nie angewählt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Um eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen zu können benötigt man
den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom,   hier sollten  die Nummern: 0221-60608570 oder 0911-2350791 nicht auftauchen. 
Der "Geschädigte" muss gegen die Rechnung Einspruch eingelegt haben, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.
Für die Abschaltung dieser Nummer ist es aber auch notwendig der RegTP mitzuteilen, dass es sich um eine Abzocke handelt. Entsprechende Formulare sind bei der RegTP vorhanden. (www.regtp.de)
Wenn man so handelt; Einzelverbindungsnachweis, Einspruch mit Rückschein, Schreiben an RegTP, und man hat wirklich nicht die Nummer gewählt, könnte man wieder ruhig schlafen. Nur die 8 Euro für den Rückschein sind weg.

Wer Nerven hat sitzt es einfach aus. Nur ganz wenige Fälle im Internet   gehen bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren (Kuckuck)

Die Dialer  Fa. behauptet, dass der Service über die Nr. in Anspruch genommen wurde. Es sind natürlich Sex-Angebote,  zur Live - Einwahl muss man die 1 drücken, für Bandgestöhne die 0, wird nichts gewählt und man wartet ab, (Auskunft aus dem forum) entstehen die Einwahlkosten i.H.v. 30 - 40 Euro.

 :-?


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2005)

He Darky,

ist irgendwie ein bischen durcheinander, Dein Posting.


1. ist das wirklich eine Firma mit Dialern oder handelt es sich eher um ein Telefonproblem ohne Computer?
2. Kuckkuck und gerichtliches Mahnverfahren sind unterschiedliche Dinge
3. um eine Anzeige zu erstatten braucht man eigentlich gar nichts, außer einem Argument - Anlagen wären natürlich nicht schlecht. Doch wenn im EVN nichts steht, wozu soll man den dann vorlegen? Der Verdacht, dass die Adresse abgephisht wurde steht ja auch noch im Raum.


----------



## Antidialer (31 März 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				Darky schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen zu können benötigt man
> den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom,   hier sollten  die Nummern: 0221-60608570 oder 0911-2350791 nicht auftauchen.



Warum sollen die Nummern nicht auftauchen? Es handelt sich bei beiden um ganz normale Festnetznummern. Das darüber "Mehrwertdienste" abgerechnet werden, ist weder vor der Anwahl ersichtlich noch mit den Vorgaben der RegTP zu vereinbaren. Durch das Anwählen dieser Nummern kommt kein Vertrag zu stande, aus dem die Firma eine Zahlungspflicht ableiten könnte. Lediglich ein Vertrag mit deinem Telefonprovider über die ganz normalen Telefongebühren kommt zustande.

Bei der betreffenden Firma ist der Ablauf übrigens noch [...edit...] als bei ATS und co. ATS meldet sich am Telefon wenigstens noch mit dem Firmennamen. Die Firma, um die es hier geht, spiegelt dem User falsche Tatsachen vor, um an die Adresse zu kommen, sie melden sich zb mit Hansa Verlag, SKL oder ähnlichen.

_[Ein Wort gelöscht]_ (bh)


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

Hallo! 

Auch uns hat es erwischt! 

Unser 15j. Sohn wurde ca. 5 mal am Handy angerufen. 4mal hat er das Gespräch einfach weggedrückt, jedoch beim 5ten mal abgenommen. Es wurde ihm ein DVD Rekorder versprochen, der dann in 2 Tagen geliefert werden sollte. Statt dessen kam dann natürlich eine Zahlungsaufforderung über 30,-- €, wir erstmal hingeschrieben und um Klärung gebeten. Keine Reaktion. 1. Mahnung von MC M dann über Gesamt 60,-- € Grrrrr. 
Wir haben dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein Widerspruch eingelegt und zusätzlich noch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, der Regulierungsbehörde ein Schreiben zukommen lassen sowie der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg. 

Bin jetzt mal auf die nächsten Schritte gespannt. 

Grüße 
Susanne


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
auch meinen Sohn hat es erwischt. Gleiche Masche, Pro sieben will ihm einen DVD Player zusenden. Der Gute hat natürlich seine Adresse angegeben, dummer Zufall, sein Player ist ein paar Tage vorher kaputt gegangen, er war also sehr begeistert... Dann Mahnungen von MC Multimedia mit Unterzeichnung TSW-Kommunikationsservice aus Fulda in Höhe von insgesamt 240 Euro und parallel von der TELE HANSA aus Hamburg in Höhe von 206 Euro. Rechnungen hat man gar nicht erst geschickt. Habe Widerspruch eingelegt per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Jetzt der Hinweis von TELE HANSA, mein Sohn hätte von seinem Telefon aus die Nummer 01719962559 viermal angerufen und damit jeweils einen Paketblock von je 49 Euro aktiviert, die zu zahlen seien. Er hat angerufen, aber er sollte die Nummer anrufen, um den DVD Player zu bestätigen. In meinen Augen ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen, die sollen mal  gerichtlich mahnen und von mir aus klagen, mal sehen was ein Richter dazu sagt. kennt jemand vielleicht die Arie mir der Handynummer? Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

Hier ich noch mal,
habe mich ein wenig erkundigt, der Rückruf über eine "normale" (keine 0190 oder 0137 oder so) Handynummer etc ist keine Möglichkeit einen Vertrag, auf dessen Grundlage abgerechnet werden kann, abzuschließen. Selbst der Einwand, man wurde aufmerksam gemacht auf die Kosten, die anfallen wenn man die oder die Taste drückt. Alles nicht rechtens. 1. laufen meistens Bandansagen und mit einem Band kann man keine Verträge schließen. 2. wenn ein persönliches Gespräch zustande gekommen wäre, müsste dies zum Beweis mitgeschnitten worden sein und entsprechend vorliegen. Das wiederrum ist strafbar ohne die ausdrückliche Genehmigun des Gesprächpartners. Und diese Einwilligung muß ausdrücklich vorliegen. Auskunft der Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig Holstein. Also erst mal entspannt zurücklehnen und auf das Schreiben des Inkassobüros warten und das auch ignorieren. Es gab bisher keine Klagen der Unternehmen um das Geld einzutreiben. WICHTIG ist, Widerspruch einzulegen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein und darin aufzufordern, den zustandegekommenen Vertag vorzulegen der Abrechnungsgrundlage ist!!! 
Vielleicht habe ich ja einigen geholfen.

Tschüß Jörg


----------



## OskarMaria (6 April 2005)

Ich will meinem Vorredner Jörg nicht unbedingt widersprechen. Man kann so verfahren und macht dabei sicher keinen Fehler. Aber es geht natürlich auch mit weniger Aufwand.

Man kann die seltsamen Ansprüche der Firma TSW auch einfach ignorieren. Ab in die Ablage damit und sich keine weiteren Gedanken machen. Denn es wird zu keiner gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung kommen. Dazu fehlt jedwede Rechtsgrundlage. Im Gegenteil - dieses "Geschäftsmodell" sieht eher nach Straftat aus.

Die Betroffenen können sich meines Dafürhaltens Zeit fürs Briefeschreiben samt Portokosten sparen.

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

*Re: Berichtigung*

Hallo,
ich habe allerdings sehr schlechte erfahrungen mit dieser firma gemacht.
Nachdem ich eine mahnung der münchner inkasso firma (zurecht) bezahlt habe bekomme ich nun, 8 wochen später eine weitere forderung eines detektivbüros (übrigens mit derselben geschäftsführerin wie die firma TSW, laut handelsregister Fulda!!!) in einer höhe von 199EUR. Davon werden 139 EUR als MWSteuer (!!!) ausgewiesen.

Mittlerweile findet sich immens viel Material von Geschädigten dieser Firma, insbesondere bei 'www.creadoo', einfach 'TSW Petersberg' googeln und die infos fallen nur so runter.

Meine Frage ist nur, reicht ein Schreiben an die A[...edit...]firma und ihre tolle Detektei oder empfiehlt es sich den Sachverhalt direkt anzuzeigen. Weiß jemand einen guten Rat?


Mails bitte an '[...edit...]'



Danke und einen schönen sorgefreien Tag,

Al.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine Mailadressen] (bh)_


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2005)

*Re: Berichtigung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....reicht ein Schreiben an die A....firma und ihre tolle Detektei ....


wozu, wo die Dich doch womöglich versuchen über den Tisch zu ziehen?


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

verrückt, sogar der Betrag ist identisch wie bei mir.
erst die Inkasso Firma aus München, dann die Detektei.
Ich habe die Inkasso sogar noch bezahlt, damit Ruhe ist, 
aber jetzt fliegt einem das ja um die Ohren.

unglaublich,
alex. :evil:


----------



## Timster (7 April 2005)

*Für was und warum gezahlt?*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nachdem ich eine mahnung der münchner inkasso firma (zurecht) bezahlt habe ... Al.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich habe die Inkasso sogar noch bezahlt, ... alex.



@Al. und @alex:
Hallo, ist vielleicht eine indiskrete Frage, aber mich würde interessieren, für was und warum Ihr gezahlt habt?
Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Anonymous (15 April 2005)

*Media Work GmbH, Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hi, 
auch mich hat's erwischt.
Habe von der Media Work GmbH, Hamburg am 24.03.05 eine Rechnung über 49,-- € erhalten zahlbar an Tele Hans GmbH.

Ich soll eine SMS an die Handy-Nr. 0173/2749881 mit dem Text "Sex" gesendet haben - was natürlich nicht stimmt.
Habe sofort bei T-Mobile die Einzelverbindungsnachweise angefordert.
Keine SMS! Auch kein Anruf!
Heute habe ich eine Mahnung von der Media Work GmbH mit Inkassoandrohung erhalten zuzüglich 5 € Mahngebühr - zahlbar an Media Work GmbH!
Rechnung und Mahnung weisen unterschiedliche Banken/Konten auf!

Ich bin heute mit allen Unterlagen zur Polizei gegangen, habe Strafantrag wegen Betrug gestellt.
Morgen geht per Einschreiben-Rückschein noch ein Widerspruch an die Media Work GmbH raus.
Zahlen werde ich selbstverständlich nicht.

Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie diese "Leute" an die Adressen kommen? 
Mich hat niemand angerufen und nach meiner Adresse gefragt!

Gruß
Brigitte


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2005)

*Re: Media Work GmbH, Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand rausgefunden wie diese "Leute" an die Adressen kommen?


Wenn das weiter so geht, bekommt womöglich irgendwann mal jeder Handynutzer solche Rechnungen. Für Adressfindug und Versand braucht es keine Rückrufe mehr, wenn man die richtigen Kontakte, Datenbanken oder Technologien zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## mini68 (17 April 2005)

*T S W Kommunikationsservice*

Hallo alle miteinander !!!!!!
auch ich bin einen sogenannte " geschädigte" dieser dubiosen firma. meine auseinandersetzungen mit tsw gehen nun schon seit nov.04. ich bin nun bei der 2.mahnung des inkassobüros aus münchen. neuerdings wird mir sogar eine ratenzahlung angeboten. was mich nun doch brennend interssieren würde: wer von euch ist schon soweit wie ich? und was kommt nach dieser mahnung noch auf mich zu? habe mich allerdings nun auch mal mit der polizei in verbindung gesetzt. würde mich freuen, was positives zu hören um noch eine weile durch zuhalten.

wünsch euch noch eine schöne woche

liebe grüße


----------



## Timster (17 April 2005)

*Re: T S W Kommunikationsservice*

@mini68:



			
				mini68 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich bin nun bei der 2.mahnung des inkassobüros aus münchen. neuerdings wird mir sogar eine ratenzahlung angeboten. was mich nun doch brennend interssieren würde: wer von euch ist schon soweit wie ich? ...



Bisher bin ich erst bei Nummer 1. Allerdings ist es nun schon ein Weilchen her, dass Allinkasso sich dazu hergegeben hat, den Eintreiber für TSW zu machen. Meinem Empfinden nach werden die Schreiben im Block auf den Weg gebracht, so dass ich mich mal darauf einstelle, jetzt auch wieder Post zu kriegen.



			
				mini68 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was kommt nach dieser mahnung noch auf mich zu? habe mich allerdings nun auch mal mit der polizei in verbindung gesetzt. würde mich freuen, was positives zu hören um noch eine weile durch zuhalten. ...



Was noch auf Dich zukommt, kann Dir niemand mit Sicherheit sagen. Wahrscheinlich noch einige Mahnungen, evtl. mit gesteigertem Nachdruck. Ob jemals ein Mahnbescheid von TSW/Allinkasso kommt, bezweifle ich. Ausschliessen kann man es wohl nicht, da auch dieses Mittel von ängstlichen Zeitgenossen hin und wieder falsch verstanden wird und eine Zahlung zur Folge hat. Ich wäre froh darum, einen zu kriegen, da dies die Sache etwas voran bringen würde! Gegenüber TSW als auch Allinkasso habe jedesmal klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass es mir sehr entgegen käme, wenn der Gerichtsweg möglichst umgehend beschritten wird, da ich der Forderung keinerlei Aussicht auf Bestand beimesse.

Munter bleiben, Gruß,
Jack_T


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

*Neuigkeiten MC Multimeda bzw. TSW*

Tach zusammen. Ich verfolge das ganze auch schon länger in diesem und anderen Foren.

Ich habe eben etwas Neues entdeckt, was für den einen oder anderen hilfreich sein dürfte: (von http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ111402932024779644/link195084A.html ) 


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen
> 19.04.2005
> 30 Euro für angebliche telefonische Service-Leistung
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen rät, Anzeige zu erstatten
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (22 April 2005)

Es ist einfach schade - ich bekomme nie solche Rechnungen ...

Und dabei bin ich inzwischen wieder richtig rauflustig ... :bang: :supercool:


----------



## stieglitz (22 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach schade - ich bekomme nie solche Rechnungen ...



Ich hab leider auch noch nie solche Rechnungen bekommen, ich würde Dir mit größter Freude das Mandat erteilen.


----------



## stieglitz (25 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist einfach schade - ich bekomme nie solche Rechnungen ...
> 
> Und dabei bin ich inzwischen wieder richtig rauflustig ... :bang: :supercool:



Ruf einfach mal da an: 01377270017, da dürftest du so eine Rechnung erhalten.


----------



## Timster (27 April 2005)

*Re: T S W Kommunikationsservice*



			
				mini68 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was kommt nach dieser mahnung noch auf mich zu?


@mini68:

Laut Homepage von Allinkasso (http://www.allinkasso.de/forder/forder4.html) wird auch versucht, per Telefon die Zahlungswilligkeit zu erhöhen. Also stell Dich darauf ein, dass du "höflich, aber bestimmt" darauf hinweisen mußt, dass die Forderung von TSW Deiner Meinung nach einer gerichtlichen Prüfung nicht standhalten würde.

Interessanter Punkt: Auf der Seite von Allinkasso steht außerdem zu Lesen, dass sie sich auf "unbestrittene" Forderungen spezialisiert haben (http://www.allinkasso.de/forder/forder.html). Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was damit gemeint ist? Aber im Fall von TSW-Forderungen dürfte zumindest von den angeblichen Gläubigern doch wohl ziemlich viel "bestritten" worden sein?

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

*Rechnung - oder Sofortkauf?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf einfach mal da an: 01377270017, da dürftest du so eine Rechnung erhalten.


Wohl nicht, nur ein gesäuseltes "Dankeschön, der Nächste bitte" und 0,98 EUR auf der Telefonrechnung.


----------



## stieglitz (28 April 2005)

*Re: Rechnung - oder Sofortkauf?*



			
				schlussdamit schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mir inzwischen auch klar, war eine voreilige Vermutung von mir.
Wer aber will sowas auch ausschliessen? Die könnten auch zweigleisig fahren. Denen ist doch alles zuzumuten. :x


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2005)

An alle Betroffenen!

 :evil: Ich erhielt eine kommischen Anruf und zwei Tage später hatte auch ich ein Rechnung über 49,- im Breifkasten liegen.
War angeblich auf einer Pornoseite, da ich nicht lache :lol: , frage mich nur wie das gehen soll, da ich an dem Tag arbeiten war und die Einloggzeit genau in meine Arbeitszeit fällt.
Bin dann sofort zum Anwalt gegangen, hat aber nicht viel gebracht, da ich bis heute noch Mahnungen bekomme.
Die kriegen aber ein Sch....... von meinem Geld überwiesen. Auf jedem Brief den ich bis jetzt bekommen habe steht kommischer weise immer eine andere Bankverbindung!!!
Habe gestern ein Strafanzeige gegen die Media Work oder auch Telehansa gestellt, rate auch jedem dazu, damit diese A....... entlich gestellt werden. 

Kopf hoch und bloß nichts zahlen!

Gruß Betinna


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2005)

Betinna schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erhielt eine kommischen Anruf und zwei Tage später hatte auch ich ein Rechnung ...
> War angeblich auf einer Pornoseite, frage mich nur wie das gehen soll, da ich an dem Tag arbeiten war und die Einloggzeit genau in meine Arbeitszeit fällt.


Den Anruf hattest Du (meiner Meinung nach) erst nach dem "Erstkontakt" erhalten - war das die Einloggzeit? Benutzt Du einen PC und könnte dieser "Erstkontakt" mit einer eigenen (Dialer-) Einwahl in Verbindung stehen oder soll das Erotik über´s Telefon gewesen sein? Hast Du einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aus dem sich alle Einwahlen ablesen lassen? Wenn ja, welche Nummer wurde bei der Einloggzeit gewählt (evtl. eine Hamburger oder dänische Festnetzeinwahl)?


----------



## AndiBuchwald (8 Mai 2005)

*Tele Hansa Gmbh Rechnung und Mahnung*

:argue: Hallo zusammen.
Habe mir eure Beiträge durchgelesen und bin froh etwas über diese scheinbar dubiose Firma gefunden zu haben.
Bei mir handelt es sich um folgendes:
Meine Frau, und ich meine wirklich meine Frau!!! hat eine Telefonsexnr. aus der "Bildzeitung" gewählt und laut Telekom-Einzenverbindungsnachweis folgenden Dienst genutzt:
*08.04. 22:12:21 00:05:46 016096400752 MobFu T-Mobile D1 APL 6 1,0314*
Meine Frau sagte mir und das glaube ich auch das keine Angaben zu den Kosten gemacht wurden,wenn dem so gewesen wäre, hätte sie umgehend aufgelegt.
4 Tage später flatterte die 1. Rechnung ins Haus,die ich erst schon wegwerfen wollte. Nachdem meine Frau mir dann bare gestanden hat, sie hätte aus der Bild eine Nr. gewählt wollte ich erst mal abwarten was die Telefonrechnung sagt, und da sind ja 6 Einheiten abgerechnet worden zu je 1 Euro und paar Cent.
Nun 2 Wochen später die erste Mahnung .
Bei der Bank handelt es sich um die JYSKE Bank in Hamburg
Der Sitz der Firma ist :
Tele Hansa Gmbh
Postfach 303662
D-20312 Hamburg

Was meint ihr, meine Frau hat keinem Vertrag zugestimmt der 49,- EURO kosten soll und die Einheiten wurden wie gesagt schon mit der Telefonrechnung abgeglichen.
Sollen wir nun Einspruch einlegen oder erst mal abwarten??
Danke für eure Hinweise und noch einen Satz zu den Forumbetreibern.

Klasse das es so eine Seite gibt  und man sich austauschen kann sonst wäre man echt manches mal aufgeschmissen  :bussi:


----------



## galdikas (9 Mai 2005)

*Re: Tele Hansa Gmbh Rechnung und Mahnung*



			
				AndiBuchwald schrieb:
			
		

> Was meint ihr, meine Frau hat keinem Vertrag zugestimmt der 49,- EURO kosten soll



Die Tele Hansa weiß sehr wohl, daß im Falle eines gerichtlichen Rechtsstreits um ihre Zahlungsforderungs-Berechtigung Tele Hansa die Beweislast für sämtliche Tatsachen tragen würde, die einen von ihr behaupteten Vertragsschluß (wie?) zwischen dem Anbieter (wer?) und ihrem angeblichen Vertragspartner (wem?) unter Einigung über die Vertragsbestimmungenen (welche?), insbesondere über den Preis (welchen?) zu tragen hätte.

(Nach *meiner* Einschätzung würde ein vertraglich begründeter Zahlungsanspruch nicht bereits schon an einer Nichtigkeitkeit des -möglicherweise- geschlossenen Sexdienstleistungs-Vertrags scheitern, und zwar weder deswegen, weil die Sittenwidrigkeit des Vertragsinhalts (Erotik gegen Geld) die Nichtigkeit des Vertrags zur Folgen haben müßte, noch deswegen, weil der Vertrag gegen ein gesetzliches Verbot verstoßen würde (etwa ein Verbot, Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen über Telekommunikationsnetze über andere Nummern anzubieten/abrechnen als ausschließlich über die Rufnummerngassen 0190/0900) und somit die gesetzlich angeordnete Nichtigkeit zur Folge hätte.)

Dies dürfte auch der Grund sein, weshalb es Tele Hansa & Co. bisher *immer* bei einer anschwellenden Flut AUSSERGERICHTLICHER Mahn- und Drohschreiben belassen hat, bei deren Nichtbeachtung aber noch niemals versucht hatte, gerichtliche Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

*Media Work GmbH*

Hallo,

habe am Freitag eine Rechnung von Media Work GmbH erhalten. In der Rechnung steht das ich eine Gebührenplichtige-Serviceleistung in anspruch genommen habe. Ich soll eine SMS an die Nummer 0173/2749881 mit dem Kennwort "SEX" geschkt haben. Der Rechnungs Betrag beträgt wie bei vielen anderen auch 49 €. 

Da ich erst 14 bin war meine Mutter bei der  Verbraucherzentrale. Die haben Ihr geraten das sie das schreiben ignorieren soll. Eins haben sie auch erwähnt das erst bei einer Mahnung widerspruch einlegfen soll. Auserdem soll man bei jeder Mahnung einen weiteren Widerspruch einlegen. :motz: 

Wer kennt dieses Problem und  kann mir dazu noch weitere Infos  geben. :evil:


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2005)

Widerspruch auf das erste Schreiben sollte reichen (per Einschreiben am besten) - das wird dann wahrscheinlich eh ignoriert, so dass mMn von Seiten des Widerspuchsführers gleichsam der weitere Mahnungsfluss ignoriert werden kann. Ernst wird es erst mit dem "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid", doch dem kann man auch durch lediglich dem Häkchesetzen auf der Rückseite widersprechen - das ist sicher auch das was die Verbraucherzentrale meinte.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*Media Work GmbH*

Hallo, wegen dieser "seriösen" Firma habe ich mich auf dieser homepage angemeldet um Dampf abzulassen. 
Am 17.02.05 soll ich auf einer Internetseite (www. handytri***r.com) gewesen sein. Das weis ich, da ich am 18.02.05 nach einem Warnanruf (Was weis ichvon wem) eine Rechnung der Firma "MEDIA WORK GMBH" über 49,00€ erhalten habe. Am 23.02.05 sendete ich per Fax einen Widerspruch. Die Antwort am 25.02.05 war meiner Meinung nach nicht nur der Hammer sondern eine Drohung: Es würden durch die Nutzung dieser homepage der Firma erheblich Kosten entstanden sein, die  -wenn nicht gezahlt wird- von mir getragen werden. Ganz abzusehen von den gerichtlichen Schritten.
Nun habe ich am 02.05.05 eine Mahnung erhalten. Eine "positive" Bemerkung muß ich ja machen: "Nur" 5 € Gebühren. Da ich von Inkassounternehmen nichts halte überwies ich dummer Troddel heute 54,00€.
Noch zum Schluss:
Da der Warnanruf noch am gleichen Tag kam konnte ich genau die Internetnutzung in unserem Haus nachrecherchieren. Mein Sohn war tatsächlich am Nachmittag online. Doch er suchte Themen zu seinem Referat in Erdkunde. Da freut man sich als Mutter nun mal, daß der Junior (12 Jahre) auch allein was bewerkstelligen kann ... aber nein, da kommt IRGENDSOEINE Firma dazwischen und versaut alles (Mein Sohn darf nicht mehr allein online gehen, das wird zu teuer).
Jetzt aber wirklich zum Schluss:
Ich habe auf dieser homepage festgestellt, daß es viele Opfer von MEDIA WORK gibt. Warum schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und nehmen gemeinsam einen Anwalt, vielleicht werden die Internetgesetze mal ein bisschen freundlicher für uns Nutzer. Nach dem Motto: ANGSTFREI INS NETZ oder ICH ZAHLE NUR DAFÜR WAS ICH BESTELLT HABE.

In jeglichen Belangen sind wir riesig. Wir können gegen alles argumentieren und uns rechtfertigen. Aber was das Internet betrifft, dagegen sind wir machtlos.

Ich freue mich über jegliche Resonanz.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: Media Work GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und nehmen gemeinsam einen Anwalt, vielleicht werden die Internetgesetze mal ein bisschen freundlicher für uns Nutzer.


Du meinst eine Streitgenossenschaft bilden, um womöglich was gegen die Firma zu erreichen und dann auch gleich noch eine Partei gründen, damit Gesetze modifiziert/eingebracht werden? Schade, leider ist mEn sowohl das eine als auch das andere nicht erfolgversprechend. Frage doch mal die StA Hamburg, wie sie zu der Thematik steht.


----------



## Antidialer (11 Mai 2005)

*Re: Media Work GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich am 02.05.05 eine Mahnung erhalten. Eine "positive" Bemerkung muß ich ja machen: "Nur" 5 € Gebühren. Da ich von Inkassounternehmen nichts halte überwies ich dummer Troddel heute 54,00€.
> 
> Warum schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und nehmen gemeinsam einen Anwalt, vielleicht werden die Internetgesetze mal ein bisschen freundlicher für uns Nutzer. Nach dem Motto: ANGSTFREI INS NETZ oder ICH ZAHLE NUR DAFÜR WAS ICH BESTELLT HABE.
> 
> In jeglichen Belangen sind wir riesig. Wir können gegen alles argumentieren und uns rechtfertigen. Aber was das Internet betrifft, dagegen sind wir machtlos.



Dazu braucht es keine Sammelklagen (die es in Deutschland eh nicht gibt), keine neuen Gesetze und keine Anwälte. Es braucht nur etwas Zivilcourage. Wieso lassen sich 100.000de von irgendwelchen dubiosen Rechnungen einschüchtern? Das werd ich nie verstehen. Ich zahle meine Rechnungen pünktlich, aber ich prüfe meine Rechnungen sorgfältig und zahle nur Rechnungen, die auch wirklich zu Recht bestehen bzw für die ich eine Gegenleistung erhalten habe. Wer sonst Geld von mir haben will, muss klagen, da gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit. Mahnanwälte oder Inkassobüros gehen mir dabei am Hintern vobei, die können schreiben und drohen wie sie wollen. 

Einzig bei Mehrwertnummern wird es etwas schwerer, da hier der Anscheinsbeweis den Telefongesellschaften zuarbeitet. Zum Glück ist aber dort mittlerweile die Rehtssprechung meist auf der Höhe der Zeit (auch wenn es lange gedauert hat).

Bei ATS, Media Works und co ist es aber um so einfacher. Die Kosten für den Anruf auf einer normalen Handy- oder Festnetznummer werden mit der Telefonrechnung abgegolten (meist nur ein paar cent). Alle anderen Forderungen dieser Firmen können getrost ignorierert werden, egal was deren dubiose Inkassobüros schreiben. Wenn es mir zu bunt wird, gibt es auch ganz schnell Strafanzeige (nicht nur gegen die Firmen selbst, sondern auch gegen deren Helfershelfer wie Anwälte oder Inkassobüros) und negative Feststellungsklage. Eine rechtsschutzversicherung leistet dabei sehr gute Dienste und sollte heute eigentlich Standard in jedem Haushalt sein

Ich kann daher nur jedem Raten: Prüft Rechnungen ordentlich und zahlt nicht jede noch so dubiose Forderung. Gerade darauf bauen die "ehrbaren Geschäftsleute" doch.


----------



## Timster (16 Mai 2005)

*Re: Media Work GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich von Inkassounternehmen nichts halte überwies ich dummer Troddel heute 54,00€.



Das ist tatsächlich sehr ärgerlich! Denn: Je mehr zahlen, desto wahrscheinlicher, dass die Firma sich in ihrem Geschäftsmodell bestätigt fühlt und fleissig weiter macht. 



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auf dieser homepage festgestellt, daß es viele Opfer von MEDIA WORK gibt. Warum schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und nehmen gemeinsam einen Anwalt, vielleicht werden die Internetgesetze mal ein bisschen freundlicher für uns Nutzer. Nach dem Motto: ANGSTFREI INS NETZ oder ICH ZAHLE NUR DAFÜR WAS ICH BESTELLT HABE.
> 
> .... Aber was das Internet betrifft, dagegen sind wir machtlos.



Wieso machtlos? Für was den Anwalt nehmen? Durch einen Anwalt werden die "Internetgesetze" sicher nicht besser. Zudem: Es gibt schon jetzt einen Haufen Gesetze, die Dich in Deinem Anliegen unterstützen würden. Du musst sie nur nutzen. Sprich: Zahlung verweigern und die Kollegen schmoren lassen.

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## basti2k (19 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Heute habe ich einen Brief von der Firma Tele Hansa GmbH bekommen, wo ich angeblich einen "Erotischen Telefonservice" am 15.05.2005 um 23:34 Uhr genutzt habe! Nun habe ich um diese Uhrzeit schon längst geschlafen, und ich habe nie die Nummer 49174/3333185 genutzt!

Jetzt soll ich 49 € bezahlen für gar nix!

Was soll ich denn machen? DIe Zahlungsfirst ist bis zum 2.6.2005, aber ich habe nie diese Nummer gewählt!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Danke
MFG

basti2k


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2005)

im Prinzip dürfte es um die gleiche Masche gehen wie hier beschrieben: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8760

Namen wechseln, aber nur geringfügig die Vorgehensweise 

cp


----------



## basti2k (19 Mai 2005)

WAs soll ich jetzt genau tun? Erstmal abwarten oder?


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2005)

basti2k schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal abwarten oder?


Siehe ein paar Postings weiter oben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=103706#103706


----------



## basti2k (19 Mai 2005)

Nun habe ich eine eMail bekommen, wo drinn steht, das sie es nachweisen können, das ich den Service gewählt habe! Die drohen mir mit Gericht wenn ich den Betrag nicht zahle! Vieleicht hat jemand aus meiner Familie die nummer aus Spaß gewählt, was ich natürlich nicht glaube! Ich hoffe ihr könntmir helfen! Wurde also aufjenmdefall diese Nummer gewählt?


----------



## Timster (21 Mai 2005)

*Update: Strafanzeige gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice*

Hallo TSW-Fangemeinde,

anlässlich meiner Strafanzeige gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice habe ich diese Woche Post von der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass *das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice wegen Betrug eingestellt wird* (§ 170 II StPO).

Als *Gründe* werden angegeben:



> Nach dem Ergebnis der Ermittlungen kann der Beschuldigten ein strafbares Verhalten nicht *mit einer zur Anklageerhebung ausreichenden Sicherheit* nachgewiesen werden.
> 
> Anhaltspunkte für eine *bewußt* unrichtige Rechnung haben sich nicht ergeben.



Die Hervorhebungen sind von mir.

Habe nichts Anderes erwartet. Aber ein Versuch war es wert. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob sich TSW wieder bei mir meldet (oder Allinkasso). Seit 3 Monaten ist Ruhe im Karton, was mir schon fast leid getan hat, da ich mich hin und wieder ganz gerne streite ...   

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2005)

*Re: Update: Strafanzeige gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Als *Gründe* werden angegeben:
> 
> 
> > Nach dem Ergebnis der Ermittlungen kann der Beschuldigten ein strafbares Verhalten nicht *mit einer zur Anklageerhebung ausreichenden Sicherheit* nachgewiesen werden.
> > Anhaltspunkte für eine *bewußt* unrichtige Rechnung haben sich nicht ergeben.


wie formal richtig das evtl. auch immer sein mag, es heisst: "Weiter so, ihr Dänen und Freunde, der deutsche Staat interessiert sich nicht dafür".
Bravo! Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

*Re: Update: Strafanzeige gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> anlässlich meiner Strafanzeige gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice habe ich diese Woche Post von der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass *das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen TSW-Kommunikationsservice wegen Betrug eingestellt wird* (§ 170 II StPO).


Welche Staatsanwaltschaft? 

Müsste da eventuell jemand zum Hospitieren nach Hamburg geschickt werden?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft dürfte Fulda gewesen sein, dort hin wurde meine
Anzeige jedenfalls weitergeleitet... habe von Fulda aber noch
nichts zurückbekommen...

Nach dem ich TSW einen "netten" Brief geschrieben habe,und sie
darüber informierte sowohl die Staatsanwaltschaft, als auch die
Regulierungsbehörde davon in Kenntnis zu setzen, war erstmal Ruhe.

Doch jetzt gehts wieder los mit den Mahnungen, habe vor ca 14 Tagen
eine "ALLERLETZTE MAHNUNG" bekommne, und prompt flatterte heute
ein schreiben von einem Inkassobüro aus München bei mir ein
(Allinkasso Gmbh München).
Werde dieses schreiben ebenfalls mal an die Staatsanwaltschaft
weiterleiten, die sollen ja auch auf dem laufenden bleiben... :-?  .

Wie allerdings ein paar Postings weiter vorne schon gesagt wurde, 
werde ich auf das schreiben von Allinkasso nicht reagieren, und warte
mal ab, was als nächstes passiert...


meld mich wieder sobald es was neues an der TSW-Front giebt :ritter:


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2005)

@ Mods,

irgendwie geht es hier im Thread leicht durcheinander. Da kommt ein bischen TSW und dann wieder Tele Hansa - kann man das mal irgendwie regeln?


----------



## Timster (24 Mai 2005)

Männe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft dürfte Fulda gewesen sein, dort hin wurde meine Anzeige jedenfalls weitergeleitet ...


Das Schreiben kam von der Staatsanwaltschaft *Stuttgart*.


			
				Männe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie allerdings ein paar Postings weiter vorne schon gesagt wurde, werde ich auf das Schreiben von Allinkasso nicht reagieren, und warte mal ab, was als nächstes passiert ...


Meinem Eindruck nach ist Allinkasso etwas einsichtiger als TSW. Ich zumindest bin nach meinem ersten und bisher einzigen Schreiben an Allinkasso bis heute - ca. 3 Monate - nicht mehr belästigt worden. TSW selber schien mir gänzlich uneinsichtig.

Gruß, Jack_T


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Ein Rechtsstaatgläubiger schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Staatsanwaltschaft?





			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schreiben kam von der Staatsanwaltschaft *Stuttgart*.



Man könnte eine Beschwerde gegen den Einstellungsbescheid schreiben und dabei darauf hindeuten, dass die StA Stuttgart gar nicht örtlich zuständig ist und dass zielbringende Ermittlungen offensichtlich nicht in Betracht gezogen worden sind.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

ich muss Reduca voll und ganz recht geben, ich habe meine Unterlagen
der Sta Ellwangen/Jagst gegeben, und von denen ca. 5 Tage
später die Info bekommen, dass sie meine "Strafanzeige wegen 
Betrug" an die Sta Fulda weitergeleitet haben...


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

...das war dann aber nur ein Abgabebescheid und das ist auch ganz in Ordnung so. Bei Jack_T wurde das Verfahren (mMn) ohne die erforderliche Sorgfalt bereits in einem frühen Ermittlungsstadium abgeschlossen.
_
@ Jack_T, ein Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid (siehe Rechtsbehlfsbelehrung) und die Wiederaufnahme der Ermittlungen sind möglich._


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2005)

*TSW*

Hallo ich habe auch einen Anruf von einer Dame bekommen.
Die wollte meine Adresse haben um mir den Gewinn von 250€ zu senden.
Ich Idiot habe der natürlich meine Adresse gegeben.
Heute kam ein Brief mit einer Rechnung.
Ich bin gerade bei der Polizei gewesen, habe denen erklärt das ich eine O2 Prepaid Karte habe und garnicht solange telefonieren kann. Ich sollte ein Sextelefonnat geführt haben.
Ich werde auf keinen Fall bezahlen das ist []. Ich habe Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet.
Ich rate jedem dem das Passiert ist direkt zur Polizei zu fahren und Anzeige zu erstatten.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2005)

*Re: TSW*



			
				Mohamed schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate jedem dem das Passiert ist direkt zur Polizei zu fahren und Anzeige zu erstatten.


...oder das schriftlich bei seinem oertlich zustaendigen Revier einzureichen! Dabei sind folgende Pflichtdaten zu uebermitteln:

- Name, Vorname
- Geburtstag, Geburtsort
- Familenstand, Staatsangehoerigkeit, Beruf
- Anschrift

- Sachverhaltschilderung
- Rechnung und Einzelverbindungsnachweis, zur Ermittlung des tatsaechlichen Schaden (ist unbedingt notwendig!)

- Strafantragsstellung (mit Worten: _"hiermit stelle ich Strafantrag wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte gegen den/die mir unbekannten Taeter"_)
- Bitte um Mitteilung des Aktenzeichen der entgegennehmenden Polizei
- Bitte um Mitteilung ueber das Geschaeftszeichen der sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft
- Bitte um Mitteilung ueber den Ausgang des Verfahrens

Viele Geschaedigte scheuen den Weg zu den Behoerden, da die umstaendliche Anzeigenerstattung nicht im Verhaeltnis steht zu dem Schaden. Doch mMn macht es die Masse, fuer die Taeter, als auch fuer die Strafverfolger.


----------



## Timster (26 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> _@ Jack_T, ein Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid (siehe Rechtsbehlfsbelehrung) und die Wiederaufnahme der Ermittlungen sind möglich._


@ Reducal: Ist mir schon klar und habe ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, da ich TSW nur allzu gerne einheizen würde. Nur fehlen mir etwas die Argumente. Zu Deinen Anregungen:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte eine Beschwerde gegen den Einstellungsbescheid schreiben und dabei darauf hindeuten, dass die StA Stuttgart gar nicht örtlich zuständig ist und dass zielbringende Ermittlungen offensichtlich nicht in Betracht gezogen worden sind.





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... Bei Jack_T wurde das Verfahren (mMn) ohne die erforderliche Sorgfalt bereits in einem frühen Ermittlungsstadium abgeschlossen.


Mir wurde von dem Beamten der Kriminalpolizei, bei dem ich die Anzeige aufgegeben habe, telefonisch mitgeteilt, dass die Angelegenheit an das Polizeipräsidium Ost-Hessen in Fulda weitergeleitet wurde. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass *vor Ort ermittelt wurde*. (Zu welchem Ergebnis solche Ermittlungen führen können, ist z.B.  > hier < (vorletzter Beitrag auf der Seite) nachzulesen. Lässt ein wenig ahnen, mit wie viel Enthusiasmus die Behörden da am Werk sind.) 

Welche Staatsanwaltschaft tatsächlich federführend agiert, ist mir allerdings nicht klar. Sollte es die Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart sein, so könnte ich maximal einwenden, dass eigentlich Fulda angemessener wäre, da es meines Wissens mehrere Anzeigen gegen TSW gibt und daher in Fulda ein besserer Überblick über die beanstandeten Aktivitäten von TSW gewährleistet ist. Das kommt mir aber in Summe ziemlich dünn vor, so dass ich wohl von einer Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung absehe. Es sei denn, Ihr könnt mir noch etwas Munition liefern ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*Anzeigentourismus?*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schreiben kam von der Staatsanwaltschaft *Stuttgart*


Was sollen die in Stuttgart mit einer einzelnen Anzeige auch viel anderes machen? Und Beschwerde auch noch einlegen? Bleibt dann noch jemand, um sich um die Sache zu kümmern?

Woanders stand's doch schon:

_Wer den weniger Standhaften was Gutes tun oder den Abzockern Gerechtigkeit widerfahren lassen will, schicke bei Verdacht des versuchten Betruges mit genau dieser Überschrift eine Kopie der Rechnung an die

Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda,
Am Rosengarten 4, 36037 Fulda
Fax: 0661/924-2690

Nur wenn dort genug Aktenzeichen gesammelt sind, passiert so was wie bei den Hanseaten.
_
Müssen da unbedingt bei der Polizei Tagebuchnummern gesammelt werden? Außer weiterschicken passiert dort doch nichts.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Mai 2005)

@ Jack_T

Beschwerde einlegen und Abgabe an StA Fulda beantragen, weil dort noch ein Verfahren läuft.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Hallo Leute,
habe auch folgende Festnetzrufnummer: 0911/2350791 angerufen, und sofort nach Hinweis auf 30,- Gebühr aufgelegt. Gespr.dauer vermutlich ca. 20 sek. ! Nach mehreren Mahnungen, bin ich jetzt bei 150,- Euro angelangt. Das Einschreiben das ich nach der ersten Rechnung geschickt habe, haben die angeblich LEER erhalten ..... Ist das für mich relevant, oder kann ich darüber genauso lachen, wie über den Rest?  Soll ich zur Polizei, oder nur abwarten bis alles vorbei ist? ( so nach ca. 25 weiteren Mahnungen,Inkassos,etc. )


----------



## Timster (27 Mai 2005)

*EINSPRUCH EUER EHREN*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... _@ Jack_T, ein Widerspruch gegen den Bescheid (siehe Rechtsbehlfsbelehrung) und die Wiederaufnahme der Ermittlungen sind möglich._





			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jack_T, Beschwerde einlegen und Abgabe an StA Fulda beantragen, weil dort noch ein Verfahren läuft.


Will mir hier ja nicht nachsagen lassen, ich hätte etwas unversucht gelassen.  Beschwerde gegen den Entscheid inklusive Antrag auf Abgabe nach Fulda ist abgesetzt.

Da die Frist fast abgelaufen war, habe ich das Schreiben persönlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben. Auf meine Bitte, mir den Empfang zu quittieren, meinte die Dame an der Pforte, dies würden sie nicht machen, das ginge nur, wenn ich per Einschreiben aufliefere. Äh,  ... Ist das ein schlechter Scherz?


----------



## Timster (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: MCMultimedia*



			
				ichauch schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ist das für mich relevant, oder kann ich darüber genauso lachen, wie über den Rest? Soll ich zur Polizei, oder nur abwarten bis alles vorbei ist? ( so nach ca. 25 weiteren Mahnungen,Inkassos,etc. )


Lachen ist erstmal nicht die schlechteste Wahl.  Danach würdest Du der wachsenden TSW- und MCM-Fangemeinde einen Gefallen tun, wenn Du Stranfanzeige/antrag stellst. Infos über das Wie und Wo findest Du in diesem Thread. Trotzdem nochmal in aller Kürze: Entweder bei der örtlichen Polizei mit dem dringlichen Hinweis, die Ermittlungen gleich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda abzugeben, oder per Post direkt an selbige.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: EINSPRUCH EUER EHREN*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meine Bitte, mir den Empfang zu quittieren, meinte die Dame an der Pforte, dies würden sie nicht machen, das ginge nur, wenn ich per Einschreiben aufliefere. Äh,  ... Ist das ein schlechter Scherz?


Nein, prinzipiell zutreffend: Widerspruch gegen einen Bescheid entgegennehmen darf nicht jeder dort, da muss man sich weiterschicken lassen zu einem Berechtigten. Der nimmt den Widerspruch dann zu Protokoll auf.

Was die Dame meinte ist, dass sie den Empfang von Einschreiben bestätigen kann. Damit ist dann nur bewiesen, dass ein Umschlag dort eingegangen ist.


----------



## Timster (27 Mai 2005)

*Re: EINSPRUCH EUER EHREN*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ... Nein, prinzipiell zutreffend: Widerspruch gegen einen Bescheid entgegennehmen darf nicht jeder dort, da muss man sich weiterschicken lassen zu einem Berechtigten. Der nimmt den Widerspruch dann zu Protokoll auf.


Schon klar, ich wollte ja nur, dass sie mir die Entgegennahme des Umschlags quittiert. Und das wollte sie nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

habe am Donnerstag dem 26.05.05 eine Rechnung von Media Work GmbH erhalten. In der Rechnung steht das ich eine Gebührenplichtige-Serviceleistung in anspruch genommen habe. Ich soll eine SMS an die Nummer 0173/2749881 mit dem Kennwort "SEX" geschkt haben. Der Rechnungs Betrag beträgt wie bei vielen anderen auch 49 €.

Da ich aber kein Geld auf meinem Handy habe und erst 16 bin interressiert es mich wie die meine Nummer Herausbekommen haben. Mich hatte eine Frau angerufen und wollte meine Postanschrift, die ich ihr leider gegeben habe da sie sagte ich würde einen Gewinnschein von 250 € bekommen.

Würde euren Rat brauchen was ich jetzt genau tuen soll. 

Danke euch jetzt scon für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Mai 2005)

Den einzigen Rat, den man Dir hier geben kann,  ist: Lesen, lesen und nochmals lesen. (etwa ab hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7020&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ats&start=0  oder http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9359&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 )

Denn auf Deinen Einzelfall bezogene Ratschläge könnten unerlaubt Rechtsberatung sein. Das würden die Gegner dieses Forums nicht durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2005)

Daniel P. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll eine SMS an die Nummer 0173/2749881 mit dem Kennwort "SEX" geschickt haben. Der Rechnungs Betrag beträgt wie bei vielen anderen auch 49 €.


 Hast Du bei Dänen was bekommen für Dein Geld? Jedenfalls verdienen deutsche Webmaster und ihre Freunde offenbar 1(a)cash im Dänen-Net.
Und solange das so ist, ändert sich daran auch wenig - vielleicht mal 'n Thema? "Wer verdient eigentlich an Dänen?". Die großen Portale? Die webmaster? Welche webmaster???


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

*TSW Kommunikationsservice*

Hi Leute

ich bzw. mein kleinerer Bruder haben auch diese Rechnung bekommen für eine Dienstleistung des TSW Kommunikationsservice in Höhe von 199.20 € inkl. Detektivbüro, Mahnung und Rechnungsbetrag, die wir nicht benutzt haben. 

Der Hammer ist ja das auf der Adresse zwar der Nachname von uns steht aber nicht der selbe Vorname, es ist ein ganz anderer Vorname, den es in unserer Familie "leider"  nicht einmal gibt.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage soll ich denen dann trotzdem einen Wiederspruch schicken und eine Anzeige machen, weil eigentlich wurde der Brief ja nicht an uns geschickt.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2005)

*Re: TSW Kommunikationsservice*



			
				Natz schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zu meiner Frage soll ich denen dann trotzdem einen Wiederspruch schicken und eine Anzeige machen, weil eigentlich wurde der Brief ja nicht an uns geschickt.


Man könnte sich in dieser Situation "tot" stellen, bis die Gegenseite evtl. aufgibt und bei Eingang weiterer Schreiben diese wegen Unerreichbarkeit des Empfängers (falscher Name) wieder über das Postamt zurück senden.
Aber etwas unruhig wäre ich persönlich dann schon, denn immerhin kann es passieren, dass das Inkassobüro schließlich von selbst auf den richtigen Namen kommt - solche Ermittlungen sind ein Teil derer Aufgaben. Deshalb würde ich eher mit offenen Karten spielen und denen in einem Widerspruch mitteilen, dass es den Empfänger schlichtweg nicht gibt. Daraufhin müssten die Forderungssteller sich schon was einfallen lassen, aus welchem Grund sie bei weiteren Rechnungen an einen neuen Namen, diesen einfach in ein ordentliches Vertragsverhältnis einbinden können, wo vorher ein anderer Name stand.

Da der Empfänger ja eigentlich nicht bekannt ist, dürfte die Anzeigenerstattung nicht sinnreich sein - nach dem Motto:... _was geht es Dich an_!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2005)

Diese Firma ist nicht einmal das Porto für einen Einspruch wert!
Da über normale Telefonnummern keine Gebühren abgerechnet werden dürfen und die Verbraucherzentralen bereits mehrfach vor Zahlungen an diese Firma gewarnt haben, würde ich in dieser Sache GAR NICHTS TUN.

Auch bei mir war die Adresse falsch (Vorname und Hausnummer). Nach gewisser Ruhezeit trat dann das Inkassobüro auf den Plan. Da stimmte dann die Adresse 

Auch die Inkassoschreiben werden von mir ignoriert. Erst bei einer gerichtlichen Mahnung werde ich die ablehnende Stellung dazu einnehmen (Pflicht) und dann ist TSW in Beweisführungspflicht. Bin aber davon überzeugt, daß da nichts mehr kommen wird.

Aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation hat TSW keinerlei Anspruch auf das Geld und kann dies auch nicht rechtlich (gerichtlich) durchsetzen. Somit sind diese Briefe lediglich ein Stück Papier mit einer intelligent gemachten Anordnung von Buchstaben und Zahlen. Im Prinzip könnte ich auch meinem Nachbarn eine Rechnung wegen der unzumutbaren Farbe seines Autos schicken und ihm später ein Inkassobüro auf den Hals hetzen....
Das Problem dabei ist, daß es ja nicht verboten ist jemandem Rechnungen zu schicken und daher ist TSW auch so schwer das Handwerk zu legen.

Also, keine Angst - es ist nur ein Stück Papier - sonst nichts!!!

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2005)

Marco schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da über normale Telefonnummern keine Gebühren abgerechnet werden dürfen...


...hier wird auch nicht über die Telefonnummer (siehe Telefonrechnung und EVN) abgerechnet sondern der Inhaber einer angewählenden Nummer (wenn überhaupt) bekommt eine zusätzliche Rechnung mit Gebührenforderung. Aber im Prinzip läuft der Tenor auf das selbe Ergebnis hinaus.



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei mir war die Adresse falsch (Vorname und Hausnummer). Nach gewisser Ruhezeit trat dann das Inkassobüro auf den Plan. Da stimmte dann die Adresse....


Inkassounternehmen halten es i. d. R. sehr detektivisch - ihre Funktion besteht u. a. darin, den Kunden zu ermitteln und dann (unter Addierung einer Aufwandsentschädigung) bei ihm die Forderung unter Nachdruck einzutreiben. Im Eifer der Ermittlungen passiert es schon mal, dass Namen richtig gestellt, Adressen berichtigt werden oder auch evtl. mal ein Namensvetter mit einer Forderung überzogen wird.



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Erst bei einer gerichtlichen Mahnung werde ich die ablehnende Stellung dazu einnehmen (Pflicht)...


Du meinst den "gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid". Bei diesem setzt man auch nur ein Häkchen an der rechten Stelle und sendet ihn wieder zurück, eine Stellungnahme gibt es da nicht.



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation hat TSW keinerlei Anspruch auf das Geld und kann dies auch nicht rechtlich (gerichtlich) durchsetzen.


Das müsste aber erstmal gerichtlich geprüft werden, eine pauschale Verneinung halte ich für bedenklich, auch wenn einige Tatsachen bereits eine deutliche Sprache sprechen.



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist, daß es ja nicht verboten ist jemandem Rechnungen zu schicken und daher ist TSW auch so schwer das Handwerk zu legen.


Eigentlich stimmt das, doch wenn ein Geschäftsmodell auf Betrug ausgelegt ist, dann ist es nicht rechtmäßig und somit illegal.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Habe das selbe Problem...*

Hallo Ihr,

hatte auch einen Anruf vor einer Woche, ich hätte bei ebay gewonnen. Gestern bekam ich auch solch einen netten Brief, mit der Forderung der besagten 199.20 Euro.

War erst mal geschockt, denn ich zahle ja eigentlich immer pünktlich meine Rechnungen. Habe heute mit der Polizei in Fulda getelt, und dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, das ich die Summe nicht bezahlen muß.

Mir würden zwar einige böse Briefe in´s Haus stehen, allerdings müßte ja TSW mir nachweisen, das ich persönlich am Telefon war. Ich finde das echt zum schreien, denn es gibt bestimmt viele die bereits gezahlt haben.

Zumal auf meinem Personalstammblatt von TSW eine falsche Rufnummer stand, jedoch hat mich der Polizist unter der falschen Nummer erreicht.

Finde ich sehr bedenklich, weil auch keinerlei Hinweise auf Fremdverschulden durch Familie oder Freunde vorliegt.

Der AP dort hat mir den Rat gegeben nicht zu reagieren, erst wenn vom Amtsgericht ein blauer Brief käme, sollte ich dem ganzen widersprechen.

Habe ein ganz komisches Gefühl dabei, denn ich könnte die Summe eh nicht aufbringen. Mache mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken wie das sein kann?!

Würde mich freuen Feedback zu erhalten, denn ich fühle mich doch etwas hilflos...

Lg

Vanessa


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Stecken alle unter einer Decke*

Stecken wohl alle unter einer decke MCMultimedia werde meine 3 mahnung von Gestern Koppieren Und an die Stattsanwaltschaft Fulda schicken   oder Lieber Petersberg hatt jemand genaue adressen?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107604#107604

_ Posting gekürzt , da bereits gepostet  , modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Sollten wir uns alle nicht mal zusammen tun??*

..........mmh also ich bin überfragt. Es ist wirklich sehr merkwürdig, das der Innhaber dieser dubiosen Firma auch zugleich das angebliche Detektivbüro besitzt, das ja so fleißig ermittelt.

Ich sehe aber auch nicht ein, das wenn ich zum Antwalt gehe noch Geld blechen muß, nur weil ich dieser Firma aufgelaufen bin.

Der Polizist, teilte mir allerdings auch mit, das in 95% der Fälle, ein Selbstverschulden vorliegen würde. Also derjenige oder Familie Freunde dort angerufen haben müßen.

Naja ich werde erst mal gar nicht´s unternehmen, denn ich glaube dem AP bei der Polizei.

Hoffentlich finden wir vieleicht gemeinsam eine Lösung?!

MfG

Vany


----------



## Timster (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Sollten wir uns alle nicht mal zusammen tun??*



			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Polizist, teilte mir allerdings auch mit, das in 95% der Fälle, ein Selbstverschulden vorliegen würde. Also derjenige oder Familie Freunde dort angerufen haben müßen. ...


Was versteht er denn unter "Selbstverschulden"? Selbst wenn ich eine der Nummern angewählt habe, folgt daraus nicht automatisch, dass ich mit TSW/MCM einen Vertrag eingegangen bin, der eine Forderung begründet.

Falls Du nicht angerufen hast, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle einen nachträglichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis geben lassen, um auszuschliessen, dass jemand Deinen Anschluss zu diesem Zweck benutzt hat. Sollte der "negativ" ausfallen, kann Dir sowiso niemand was anhaben.

Selbst wenn die Forderung tatsächlich berechtigt wäre - *wovon ich absolut nicht ausgehe* -, sind die "Mahngebühren" natürlich völlig sittenwidrig und würden keiner gerichtlichen Prüfung standhalten (so zumindest meine Einschätzung).

Je mehr Geschädigte Anzeige erstatten, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwann mal etwas passiert.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Sollten wir uns alle nicht mal zusammen tun??*



			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Polizist, teilte mir allerdings auch mit, das in 95% der Fälle, ein Selbstverschulden vorliegen würde.


Wo will denn der das her wissen, es gibt mit (hier Polizeijargon) an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrseinlichkeit keine statistische Erhebungen darüber. Aber dennoch kann eine Anzeige, zu dem einzigen Zweck, wie Jack_T postet, nicht schaden!





			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr Geschädigte Anzeige erstatten, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass irgendwann mal etwas passiert.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Bin etwas verwirrt*

Leute wie auch immer, ich weiß langsam gar nix mehr. Der Polizist hat mir davon abgeraten eine Anzeige zu machen.

Aber so langsam denke ich auch, das es sinnvoll ist. Habe Panik vor diesen Mahnschreiben etc.

Denn wenn man sich nie etwas hat zu schulden kommen lassen, trifft einen das schon.

Kostet einen das was?? Ich finde das echt schäbig, habe denn ganzen Tag mit Telefonieren verbracht. Das ersetzt mir auch keiner :-(

vany


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Bin etwas verwirrt*



			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> . Der Polizist hat mir davon abgeraten eine Anzeige zu machen.


Klar, der muß das auf seiner  alten Schreibmaschine tippen...


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

*Re: Bin etwas verwirrt*



			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Polizist hat mir davon abgeraten eine Anzeige zu machen.


Der Typ ist verpflichtet dazu, seine persönliche Meinung tut absolut nichts zur Sache und ist dahingegen schon hart an der Grenze!


			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Panik vor diesen Mahnschreiben etc.


Keine Panik, dieser gerichtliche Mahnbescheid ist in solchen Fällen auch nur ein zahnloser Tiger, zumal zu erwarten ist, dass der gar nicht eintrudelt. Lies´ Dir das > HIER < mal durch!


----------



## Timster (18 Juni 2005)

*Re: Bin etwas verwirrt*



			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der Polizist hat mir davon abgeraten eine Anzeige zu machen. ...


Klar, für ihn nur Arbeit.


			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Habe Panik vor diesen Mahnschreiben etc.


Nicht nötig! Ruhe bewahren und noch ein bischen im Forum lesen: Es ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass Du jemals ernsthaft belangt wirst. Bisher ist noch kein Fall bekannt, in dem ein "amtlicher" Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde. Aber selbst dieser wäre nicht zu Fürchten. Nachdem ich vor über 3 Monaten dem "zuständigen" Inkassobüro die Sachlage deutlich dargelegt habe, bin ich bis heute nicht mehr belästigt worden.


			
				Rubenslady79 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kostet einen das was?? ...


Ja: Zeit und Nerven . Dennoch, wie schon vermerkt, die wachsende TSW/MCM-Fangemeinde wäre Dir dankbar.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

*TSW*

Hallo,
Bin über GOOGLE auf diese Seite gestoßen, als mir (ich bin Rechtsanwalt) ein Mandant eine Mahnung dieser merkwürdigen Firma vorgelegt hat.

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon eine Klageschrift erhalten??
Ist also irgendwo ein Klageverfahren anhängig?

Die ganze Mahnerei dieser Firma ist doch nur heiße Luft, wenn nicht irgendwann einmal eine Klage eingereicht wird.

Es wäre nett, die Öffentlichkeit hiervon zu informieren.

Danke#


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2005)

*Re: TSW*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon eine Klageschrift erhalten??
> Ist also irgendwo ein Klageverfahren anhängig?


Zumindest hier im Forum stand davon noch nichts, es gab anscheinend nicht mal einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Es ist zwar nicht auszuschließen, dass da was im Gange sein könnte, doch dieses Forum hier ist ein recht brauchbarer Spiegel der Tatsachen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2005)

*Hört das denn gar nie auf?*

Hallo,
unsere Familie wird auch schon seit Jahren "heimgesucht" - erst mein Mann und ich über Telehansa -- hier fand ganz massiver Telefonterror statt, Briefe kamen keine, da ich die Adresse nicht rausrückte...
Ich habe dann über's Forum erfahren, dass hier die Staatsanwalt Hamburg ermittelt - dieser habe ich dann unseren Fall geschildert und wurde auch prompt etwa 2 Monate später von der Hiesigen Polizei dazu vernommen. Nachdem ich dann bei einem weiteren Drohanruf von Telehansa dieser Dame am Telefon von meiner "Aktion" bei der Staatsanwaltschaft berichtete war anschließen RUHE !!!
Jetzt geht's wieder los - die 72jährige Tante meines Mannes bekam gestern ein Schreiben von TWS -- wie ich hier lese ist das wohl eine ägnliche []firma ---
Wir werden erst mal gar nichts tun - schließlich haben wir keinerlei Kosten verursacht da 1.) durch die Telekom eine feste Anschlußsperre solche Telefonate verhindert 2.) an dem betreffenden Tag niemand zuhause war und 3.) uns die langsam echt alle den Buckel runterrutschen können !!!

Laßt Euch bloß nicht einschüchtern - mein Mann und ich hatten letztes Jahr 3 Gerichtsverhandlungen über's Handy, 010... Anbietern u.s.w. - alle haben wir gewonnen --> Fazit: nur nix gefallen lassen (aber eines ist bei mir hängengeblieben: ich notiere mir echt fast alles, was ich den Tag über gemacht habe um im Zweifelsfall genau nachweisen zu können ob und wer ggf. überhaupt angerufen haben könnte... KOTZ

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

*TSW und  MC Multimedia*

Hallo liebe Leser und "Mitbetroffene",
Hi Niggelsen,

unter folgendem link gibt es Info über TSW, sozusagen dem Partner von MC Multimedia:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9503&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45

Dort gibt es Leidensgenossen und Info zum weiteren Ablauf!

Gruß
Fiel2005


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*tsw*

Telefonistin für außergewöhnl. Gespräche gesucht. Tel. (0179) 8...... Sehr gute Verdienstmöglichkeiten! 

Die gute firma sucht ach noch verstärkung naja ist totaler blodsinn , so was braucht mann echt nicht bezahlen einfach ingnorieren und anzeige machen. verbracherzentralen lachen schon wenn sie die firma hören     :argue:

_editiert sieh NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

Also ich habe eine Anzeige gegen TSW gestellt, bis jetzt
habe ich aber von der Staatsanwamtschaft Fulda noch nichts 
gehört, bzw ich wurde einmal noch von der Polizei vernommen,
weil bei meinen Angaben etwas unklar war...

Was mich in mom allerdings nervt, ist die Firma ALLINKASSO
aus München, die schreiben mir schon den 4 Brief mit der
Info es sei die "allerletzte Mahnung"... mittlerweile sind
"drohungen"   wie Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung, 
Offenbahrungseid, Lohnpfändung, Schufa-Eintrag, ...
ich finds ganz lustig...

naja ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## AndiBuchwald (3 August 2005)

Hallo
Da habe ich Wochenlang nichts von der Telehansa gehört, und heute einen Anruf erhalten.
Der (zuerst)freundliche Herr teilte mir mit das ich bislang auf keiner Mahnung reagiert hätte, und ich nun die letzte Chance erhalte den Betrag von mittlerweile 129,-EURO zu zahlen!!!
Daraufhin habe ich diesem (dann unfreundlichen) Herrn gesagt, das von mir nicht 1 Cent überwiesen wird.
Ich habe diesen Herrn gefragt ob er weiß das man eine 0160-Nr, (wie ganz oben im ersten Beitrag von mir erwähnt) nicht als Mehrwertnr. nutzen darf und schon gar nicht wenn auf die Kosten nicht hingewiesen wird.
Daraufhin meinte der nun schon(aggressive) Herr, das ich seine Frage zu der außergerichtlichen Einigung nicht beantwortet hätte, und er nun wüßte wie mein Standpunkt ist und hat gesagt das ich noch von ihm hören werde und hat aufgelegt!!!
Und nun??
Einfach weiter abwarten???
Ich denke das war ein Drohanruf oder steckt das mehr hinter??


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2005)

Eher nicht. Er hat Dich ja nur gefragt, warum Du nicht auf die Mahnungen reagiert hast und dann Deinen Standpunkt zur Kenntnis genommen. Er meinte, dass Du wieder von ihm hören wirst - das ist vielleicht unerfreulich aber sicher keine Drohung. Andi, bleib´ standhaft, jetzt erst recht!


----------



## AndiBuchwald (4 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen
Habe soeben den Sachverhalt dem TV-Sender Sat1 und die BildZ informiert,mal schauen ob sich da etwas tut.
Vielleicht sollten das andere Geschädigte auch tun,oder??


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Hmm   

eigentlich ne gute Idee,werd meine Sachen mal zusammenuchen, 
und sie ebenfalls an Sat1 bzw die BildZ schicken...

danke 8)


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

Moin,
auch wier haben angeblich die dienste der TSW in anspruch genommen(telefonsex) zuvor wurden wir telefonisch benachrichtigt eine digitalkammera bei einem gewinnspiel von sat 1 gewonnen zu haben und gaben unsere adresse preis.nach einiger zeit fragten wir bei sat1 nach wo das teil bleibt aber da gab es keine gewinnspiele!! stattdessen erhielten wir post von der TSW das wir 2003!!! deren leistung in anspruch genommen hätten Kosten inkl.Detektiv 190,00€ mitlerweile haben wir die 2te mahnung der allinkasso = 268,00€ 2003 hatten wir diese rufnummer noch nicht,und der anschluss läuft auf meinen namen und nicht auf dem meiner lebensgefähtin die von der TSW belässtigt wird und mittlerweile STEFAN ?! heist DANK DER VIELEN STELLUNGNAMEN HIER BESTÄTIGT SICH DER VERDACHT DAS ALLES [edit] IST un wir werden weiterhin alle zahlungsaufforderungen ignorieren.
NOCHMALS DANKE AN ALLE!!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Tele Hanse*

hi... ich habe auch eine frage zu dem thema, und zwar habe ich eine rechnung der tele hanse nach hause bekommen über 240 euro. die kundennummer ist aber die telefonnummer meines nachbarns. ist es möglich da irgendwie ein konto auf eine fremde adresse zu eröffnen?


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

*Re: Tele Hanse*



			
				Christoph schrieb:
			
		

> ... tele hanse nach hause bekommen.... ist es möglich da irgendwie ein konto auf eine fremde adresse zu eröffnen?


Na klar, wenn bei der Adressermittlung der angerufene einfach Deine Anschrift hergenommen hat - aber Deine Frage gehört eigentlich in > diesen Thread hier < rein!


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Tele Hanse*

Danke, aber es scheint nicht der fall gewesen zu sein, dass mein nachbar? angerufen wurde. es sind 6 anrufe mit zeiten aufgelistet die von dem anschluss meines nachbarns? getaetigt worden sein sollen. jetzt soll ich fuer erotische service leistungen zahlen. gibt es unternhemen dieser art die sich bei dem anrufer nach der rechnungsadresse erkundigen?


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*nachtrag*

oh, sorry, werde im richtigen thread weiter posten


----------



## ssh95 (11 September 2005)

*0171 9962559*

habe gestern in einer schwachen Minute dort auch angerufen, allerdings nach ca. 2 Min wieder aufgelegt, weil da nur Computergequatsche war.

Jedenfalls heute rief einer an und wollte meinen Telefonanbieter und meine Adresse wissen. Beides natürlich nicht rausgegeben. Zum Glück stehe ich in keinem Telefonbuch, bin nicht bei der Telekom und habe keine Inverssuche erlaubt. Eigentlich kann ich mich doch ziemlich sicher fühlen, oder ?!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Kopie meines Berichts*

Hallo, nachstehend eine Kopie meines Berichts an die Polizei:


....wie mit Ihnen besprochen schildere ich meinen Anruf den ich am 18.09.2005 um ca. 11.00Uhr erhalten habe.
Die Dame meldete sich mit „Herzlich Willkommen, ich rufe vom eBay  Call Center an. Sie haben 300,-€ beim Telefongewinnspiel gewonnen“. Nachdem sie meine Adresse abfragte um die Daten zu „vergleichen“, fragte sie noch wie lange ich den meinen Anschluss schon habe. Es könnte ja der Vorbesitzer der Gewinnberechtigte sein. Ich antwortet nur „ bestimmt schon über 2 Jahre“. Mit den Worten “Wir werden die Daten überprüfen und uns melden“ war das Gespräch beendet.
Jetzt wurde mir bewusst dass die Dame meine Adresse gesammelt hatte und bestimmt nicht von eBay war. Noch an diesem Tag schickte ich eine Email an eBay um Ihnen über diesen Fall zu berichten (siehe Anlage Email-Verkehr). Diese bestätigten mir auch dass dieser Anruf nicht aus Ihrem Hause gekommen war.
Meine Angst vor einer Flut von Werbepost wurde am 27.09.2005 sogar noch übertroffen. Ich erhielt eine Rechnung von fast 200,-€ für ein Telefonsexgespräch. Gott sei Dank ist das „Datum der  Dienstleistungsanforderung“ auf den 05.11.2003 datiert. Ich besitze nämlich den Telefonanschluß erst seit August 2004 (siehe Anlage).
Natürlich bin ich mir bewusst das die Detektei A. H.... in Fulda Rechtlich unantastbar  und der Auftraggeber  TSW in Petersberg bestimmt eine Briefkastenfirma ist. Trotzdem ist meine Meinung, dass gegen solche S..... vorgegangen werden sollte.
Deshalb möchte ich hiermit Anzeige wegen versuchten Betrugs erstatten. Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit zur Verfügung.....

_editiert , siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (4 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> meines Berichts an die Polizei....


Hoffentlich per E-Mail, das beeindruckt besonders stark (überwiegend in NRW)! :dagegen:


----------



## Timster (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Kopie meines Berichts*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie lange ich den meinen Anschluss schon habe. Es könnte ja der Vorbesitzer der Gewinnberechtigte sein. Ich antwortet nur *„bestimmt schon über 2 Jahre“*.  ... Gott sei Dank ist das „Datum der  Dienstleistungsanforderung“ auf den 05.11.2003 datiert. Ich besitze nämlich den Telefonanschluß *erst seit August 2004*


Dann hast Du offensichtlich zunächst geflunkert , was natürlich Dein gutes Recht ist. Allerdings wird sich die Polizei fragen, wo denn - abgesehen von der eBay-Story - der Betrug liegt. TSW wird mit dieser Anzeige kein Problem haben: Sie werden darauf hinweisen, dass sie die ausstehende Forderung ja nicht von Dir wollen, sondern von demjenigen, der den Anschluss zum 5.11.2003 besaß, und dass sie aufgrund Deiner Angabe dann irrtümlich bei Dir gefordert haben. So zumindest meine Vermutung ...
Aber schon irre, dass die mit so alten Sachen antraben. Ist ja beinahe 2 Jahre her. 


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... und der Auftraggeber TSW in Petersberg bestimmt eine Briefkastenfirma ist. ...


Wenn schon, dann Postfach-Firma. Aber es gibt sie wirklich. 
@ Rüdiger Kunz: Dein Posting verstehe ich nicht? Wogegen bist Du denn nun?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Kopie meines Berichts*



			
				Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rüdiger Kunz: Dein Posting verstehe ich nicht? Wogegen bist Du denn nun?


Gegen die Art und Weise, wie es sich manche einfach machen:


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...meines Berichts an die Polizei... Für Rückfragen stehe ich Ihnen jederzeit zur Verfügung.....


Bei einer ordentlichen, persönlichen Anzeige hätte man einige Unklarheiten gleich analysieren und hinterfragen können. Außerdem wird vor Ort auch gleich das Formular für den Strafantrag mit ausgefüllt, dem der Sachbearbeiter nun hinterherlaufen muss. Aber eigentlich ist mir meine Meinung von neulich doch recht egal, der Trend geht (wie es sich in NRW zeigt, s. o.) zur Vereinfachung der Behördenwege für den Bürger. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob hinten bei was raus kommt.


----------



## Timster (7 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Kopie meines Berichts*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Gegen die Art und Weise, wie es sich manche einfach machen ...


Immerhin macht er etwas. Er könnte ja auch einfach die Rechnung von TSW in die Tonne treten und es dabei bewenden lassen. Würde ich ihm nicht übelnehmen. Die Form und das Ausmaß des Engagements über das notwendig Maß an Selbstschutz hinaus ist ja von allerlei Faktoren abhängig ...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*mcm multimedia*

hallo, bei mir genau das selbe in grün, abends einen anruf ich hätte eine digitalkamera gewonnen, ich adresse raus, und zwei wochen später die erste rechnung.inzwischen bin ich bei 190 euro, hab aucg einen brief geschrieben, aber nicht per einschreiben..Hm. Reicht das noch wenn ich jetzt einen wiederspruch schicke?


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

Schaden wirds wohl nicht, auch wenn das die Empfänger anscheinend nicht interessiert.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*MCMultimedia*

Was gibt es Neues von dieser [] ?
Habe auch so ein Schreiben bekommen, Reicht es wenn man die Rechnungen und später auch die Mahnungen ignoriert ?

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Schon wieder*

Nachdem ich gestern von der 1. Firma berichtet hatte (der Beitrag darüber), kam heute von einer 2. Firma schon wieder eine Rechnung - Tele Hansa GmbH die wollen 49 €. Hat jemand auch schon 2 verschiedenen Rechnungen fast zur gleichen Zeit von 2 verschiedenen Firmen erhalten ?


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2005)

@ AndreS, die Tele Hansa ist hier im Forum nicht unbekannt, z. B. > HIER <.

Aber die Tatsache, dass von gerade von diesen zwei Unternehmen zeitnah Rechnungen kommen, legt den Verdacht nahe, dass der Telefonanschluss für die Dienste dieser Firmen genutzt wurde. Ob deren Forderung denn auch berechtigt ist, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Nachdem ich oben meinem Fall in den letzten Tagen geschildert habe, habe ich bei der Telenenova GmbH angerufen und schilderte dem Mitarbeiter die Sache von irgendwelchen Serviceleistungen, die ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe. Dieser Mitarbeiter sagte dann draufhin das die Sache damit erledigt sei wegen Geringfügigkeit. Erstmal sehen, ob nicht doch wieder eine neue Rechnung bzw. eine Mahnung kommt.

Bei der anderen Firma MC Multimedia findet man weder im Telefonbuch noch im Internet eine wirklich richtige Adresse (Stammsitz) bzw. Telefonnummer. Die wollen ja anscheind auch gar nicht erreichbar sein. Damit man diese Briefkastenfirma nicht ausfindig machen kann.
Allerdings habe ich die auch schon im Thead weiter oben erwähnte Staatsanwaltschaft in Fulda angerufen und den Fall geschildert. Der Mitarbeiter sagte auch schon, daß ihnen diese Firma nicht unbekannt ist und ein Ermittlungsverfahren läuft. Man soll der SAW Fulda eine schriftliche Sachverhaltsschilderung hinschicken. Ich hoffe das schon ein gewaltiges Bündel bei denen gegen die o.g. Firma eingeht.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

*Weihnachtswünsche können wahr werden*



			
				AndreS schrieb:
			
		

> Man soll der SAW Fulda eine schriftliche Sachverhaltsschilderung hinschicken. Ich hoffe das schon ein gewaltiges Bündel bei denen gegen die o.g. Firma eingeht.


Stimmt, und da steht die Adresse der Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda.

Und wenn dann auch Justitia Fulda Fahrt aufgenommen hat, gibt's nächstes Jahr vielleicht ein ähnliches, wenn auch bescheidenes, Weihnachtsgeschenk wie heuer aus  Hamburg


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir haben es auch mit den netten Leuten von MC und Allinkasso zutun. Gleich zweimal. Heute kam von Allinkasse eine Rechnung über 235,41!!!

Also einfach weiter ignorieren???

Ich bin so wütend, die kann man doch nicht einfach so ungestraft durchkommen lassen. Wenn keiner die Anzeigt .... na toll 

Hey ich bin soooo wütend. Haben die denn kein Gewissen???? Würd so gern mal da anrufen, aber ob es was bringt??

SO GEHTS NICHT !!! DENEN GEHÖRT DAS HANDWERK GELEGT!!! 

LG

Daniela


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Schade, hier bekommt man wohl nur eine Antwort wenn man "bekannt " ist. Wirklich schade! Vielen Dank auch :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hier bekommt man wohl nur eine Antwort wenn man "bekannt " ist. Wirklich schade! Vielen Dank auch :roll:


Welche Frage hattest Du gestellt?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hab doch eins obendrüber geschrieben das ich es auch mit MCM zu tun habe und ich einen Brief von Allinkasso bekommen habe mit der "freundlichen Bitte" 200 nochwas Euro zu zahen.
Meine Frage lautet einfach weiter ignorieren oder sofort zum Anwalt oder zu der Polizei, was die ja eingentlich VERDIENT haben.

Danke, 
LG
Daniela


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Dezember 2005)

Dani1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab doch eins obendrüber geschrieben das ich es auch mit MCM zu tun habe und ich einen Brief von Allinkasso bekommen habe mit der "freundlichen Bitte" 200 nochwas Euro zu zahen.
> Meine Frage lautet einfach weiter ignorieren oder sofort zum Anwalt oder zu der Polizei, was die ja eingentlich VERDIENT haben.
> 
> ...


Dann habe ich einen schönen Lesetipp für Dich. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und los geht es .... 

Im Ernst Deine Frage kannst nur Du Dir selbst beantworten. Den Weg zu den notwendigen Information habe ich Dir gezeigt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

Vorgestern kam per Post eine Bestätigung der gemachten Anzeige der SAW Fulda gegen die Firma MC Multimedia. Der Fall ist dort bereits schon seit einiger Zeit aktenkundig. Es sollen dort schon weit über 200 Anzeigen eingegangen sein. Also Leute hier wer´s noch nicht gemacht hat, macht gegen die MC Multimedia eine Anzeige, damit es sich lohnt. Nur eine geballte Massenanzeige, kann Einhalt gebieten, damit denen endlich einmal das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Nitomy (2 Januar 2006)

*TSW Kommunikationsservice Petersburg*

Hallo, auch ich habe heute datiert vom 30.12.05 ein Schreiben von denen mit Rechnung erhalten. Ich habe aber weder zu einer 0221 Nummer (angeblich am 26.09.05 )getätigt noch irgendeine Nummer gewählt, die ich damit in Zusammenhang sehen könnte. 
Das einzigste was in den letzten 2 Wochen passierte, ist das ich einen Anruf auf meinem handy bekam, und mir gesagt wurde ich hätte im Gewinnspiel 250 Euro gewonnen, somit habe ich meine Adresse bzgl. für den angeblichen Verrechnungscheck rausgegeben. Nur das kann es gewesen sein!!!! 
Das war das letzte Mal, daß ich so vertrauensvoll am Telefon war, das könnt ihr mir alle glauben. 
Ich werde auch beim Verbraucherschutz mich melden und gleichzeitig Strafanzeige erstatten. Ich gebe Euch allen nur den Rat, dies auch zu tun, damit die Firma keine Chance hat! Mit der Zeit wenn es genügend Strafanzeigen gegen die Firma gibt, wird die Polizei auch Ihre Arbeit machen.

Viel Glück


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

Heute gleich am ersten Werktag im neuen Jahr kam eine böse Überraschung ins Haus geflattert, nämlich die 1.Mahnung der MC Multimedia von genau 90 € mit Zahlungsfrist binnen 8 Tagen. Eigentlich war damit zu rechnen das diese kommen wird, laut den Aussagen anderer Geschädigter. Diese wird gleich wieder der SAW Fulda zugeschickt, damit diese mit zu den Akten dazukommt. Hat es überhaupt zweck der MC Multimedia mit der SAW zu drohen ? Oder soll man die gänzlich ignorieren ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2006)

AndreS schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es überhaupt zweck der MC Multimedia mit der SAW zu drohen ?


Nein, die wissen um ihren Stand nur zu gut bescheid. Wozu gibt´s denn Anwälte.
Außerdem halte ich die Drohung anderer "Betroffener" mit der *StA* oder einer sonstigen Anzeige für unsinnig, da sich die Betreiber solcher Geschäfte von derartigen Maßnahmen kaum beeindrucken lassen. Täterschutz geht nämlich vor Opferschutz, das dürfte sich in dieser Sache längst bewahrheitet haben.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

*Einfach nur das tun was der Staat versäumt*

Nun ist es geschafft, man weiss wo die netten Herrschaften wohnen. Und da unser lieber Gesetzgeber ihrer nicht habhaft wird, sitzen nun einige Jungs daran. Das wird für einige eine sehr üble Überraschung. Alles weitere wahrscheinlich aus der Presse.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2006)

*Re: Einfach nur das tun was der Staat versäumt*



			
				A Team schrieb:
			
		

> ...sitzen nun einige Jungs daran.


Haben die nun schon einen neuen VAN?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Klage*

Hat jemand von euch bereits gegen einen dieser Gewinnspielanbieter geklagt und kann mir etwas über deren Prozesstaktiken sagen? Antworten gerne auch dreikt an [email protected]


_E-mail-addi gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction  _


----------



## Timster (9 März 2006)

*Re: Klage*



			
				Klägerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand von euch bereits gegen einen dieser *Gewinnspielanbieter* geklagt ...


 Kann es sein, dass Du in einem falschen Thread gelandet bist?


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

*Tele Hansa GmbH*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe auch eine ganz normale Nummer angerufen und wurde am nächsten Tag von einem netten Herrn angerufen, weil er mir eine Quittung schicken wollte. So leichtgläubig wie ich war habe ich ihm nichts ahnend meine Adresse gegeben. Heute kam eine Rechnung in höhe von 49 Euro. Als ich dies nicht glauben wollte habe ich ein bisschen im Internet gesucht und diese Seite gefunden. Trotzdem weiß ich nicht genau was ich machen soll, da ich erst 17 bin und es nur sehr sehr ungern meinen Eltern sagen will. Also dh. auch nicht zum Anwalt gehen kann. Reicht es wenn ich die Rechnung und Mahnungen ignoriere? Was soll ich der Tele Hansa GmbH schreiben?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## SEP (21 März 2006)

*Re: Tele Hansa GmbH*



			
				Shorty schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht es wenn ich die Rechnung und Mahnungen ignoriere?


Kann sein. Ist aber nicht wahrscheinlich.



			
				Shorty schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich der Tele Hansa GmbH schreiben?


Lies mal hier, was andere so geschrieben haben - vielleicht passt was. Ansonsten gilt aber: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

...wobei das hier nicht ganz der richtige Ort zum lesen ist. Versuche es z. B. mal > HIER <. Allerdings ist das Telefonangebot der Tele Hansa etwas anders aufgezogen, als dass der TSW oder MCM hier im Thread.

Mich würde interessieren, wie damals das Telefonat abgelaufen ist. Musstest Du irgend eine Ziffer drücken oder mit dem Automat reden?


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

da kam halt erst ewig ne Ansage, dann konnte man mit der Taste 3 weiterschalten, da mir aber das alles zu lang dauerte hab ich aufgelegt. Es kam aber nie etwas von kosten und schon gar nicht von ner 49 euro rechnung! Und normalerweise ziehen die das doch gleich von der handy-rechnung ab und nicht erst mit ner seperaten rechnung.

danke schonmal für die antworten.


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und normalerweise ziehen die das doch gleich von der handy-rechnung ab und nicht erst mit ner seperaten rechnung.


Das wäre ja schlimm, wenn das so ginge. Das Geheimnis liegt in der ominösen "3", die da zu drücken war. Ob allein das allerdings ausreicht, um einen Vertragsschluss zu bestätigen lasse ich mal besser dahingestellt sein.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

die "3" war dazu um von "Raum" oder was auch immer in den nächsten zu kommen, um die "Auswahl" zu treffen was man "hören" will....
von solchen wucherpreisen war nie die Rede...


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2006)

@ Shorty, dann melde Dich doch hier im Forum bitte an und und sende mir per PN die vollständige Rufnummer.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Danke Shorty für Deine extra Anmeldung und die PN. Die Nummer habe ich eben selbst mal angerufen. 

Man erhält etwas Tingeltangelunterlegmusik und eine zügige Ansprache:



> [sinngemäß] Hallo! Du bist bei Deutschlands schärfster Erotikline. Drücke die *-Taste oder lege sofort auf, wenn Du noch keine 18 bist. Das Angebot kostet Dich unschlagbare 30 Min. im Blocktarif, abgerechnet wird für günstige 1,63 € pro Minute.


Der Anbieter nennt sich dann selbst "Telepronto" und wenn man die *-Taste nicht gedrückt hat, werden unterschiedliche Vorspanne gespielt. Mal soll man die "0", dann die "1" usw. drücken.

Wenn Du Shorty hier an dieser Stelle, ohne Drücken einer Taste, abgebrochen hattest, dann ist die Rechnung mEn unberechtigt. Den Preis konnte ich zwar (mehr oder weniger deutlich) vernehmen aber zum kapieren - insbesondere für jemanden mit Überdruck - war der nicht.

Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob ich nach meiner Anschrift gefragt werde und melde mich dann wieder hier. Einen Vertrag bin ich jedenfalls nicht eingegangen - die Telefongebühren werden von einer Prepaidkarte abgebucht und das war´s.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2006)

@Reducal: Kennst Du die Firma oder nicht? Falls nicht, erinnere Dich bitte unbedingt im Falle des Falles daran, dass ich die Firma kenne - (chaos)theoretisch... (0067)


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Neeeh, mit Nichtwissen bestreite ich je von denen gehört zu haben. Eventuell hieß das ja nicht _Telepronto_ sondern _telefoniere pronto_! Da ich nicht an Überdruck leide tendiere ich aber dennoch zu ersterem. Trotzdem ist für heute gut - meine Frau grollt schon!


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob ich nach meiner Anschrift gefragt werde und melde mich dann wieder hier. Einen Vertrag bin ich jedenfalls nicht eingegangen - die Telefongebühren werden von einer Prepaidkarte abgebucht und das war´s.


Der Anruf ging heute Morgen pronto ein. Da meldete sich ein recht abgebrühter Herr L. , der knackig nach den Daten verlangte, weil man eine Verbindungsübersicht über den genutzten "Sonderdienst" schicken wolle. Ein vorsichtig angebrachter Widerspruch am Telefon wurde von Seiten des Anrufers sofort niedergebügelt, so dass das Gespräch abrupt beendet wurde.

Demnach kommt es ohne Sternchen- oder Zifferndrücken zu der Forderung und dass ohne, dass irgendeine Leistung beansprucht worden ist.

Bei einem weiteren Anruf der Nummer drüückte ich die *-Taste, um "_weitere Informationen_" (zum Service) zu erhalten. Hier wurden alle Angaben zu dem Diensteanbieter genmacht und auch sehr deutlich der Preis genannt: 49 € für einmalig gebuchte 30 Minuten.


			
				Serviceanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Tele Hansa GmbH
> PF 303662
> 20312 Hamburg
> 
> ...



Also ist das der falsche Thread hier! Besser wäre z. B. der > HIER < , da das nichts mit TSW oder MCM zu tun hat, auch wenn die Masche sehr ähnlich zu sein scheint.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2006)

Was willst Du damit sagen? [...] Dann ist das nicht unspannend... Der Chaostheoretiker lechzt und fletscht die Zähne...
[edit: hat sich geklärt, daher editiert]


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Telepronto wurde mal zusammenhanglos zwischen den Vorschauclips vom Sprecher erwähnt, der Dienst ist von der Tele Hansa. Diese Clips überschneiden sich teils und sind in unterschiedlicher Qualität.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Telepronto wurde mal zusammenhanglos zwischen den Vorschauclips vom Sprecher erwähnt, der Dienst ist von der Tele Hansa. Diese Clips überschneiden sich teils und sind in unterschiedlicher Qualität.


*heul*  (welche Clips? welcher Sprecher? Erklärs mir per PN. Ich habe zwar nicht Druck auf der Leitung, stehe aber offenbar auf derselben) (hmm, dann wäre ja doch wieder Druck drauf, hmm)


----------



## dreizehn (23 März 2006)

Hallo,
habe seit gestern das gleiche Problem mit dieser "Firma"!
Als ich gestern diesen Schriebs von was weiß ich für Firma TSW Kommunikationsservice erhielt, wußte ich sofort, das kann nur wieder
was mit einer SEX-Hotline zusammen hängen.
Ich war im letzten Jahr schon soooo blöd, auf ein derartiges Ding reinzufallen, 
mit einer ähnlichen Sache und habe brav bezahlt. Nur ich wußte eines, noch einmal
passiert mir das nicht.
Und hallo, gestern wieder so ein Wisch. Ich habe mich gleich im Internet kundig
gemacht und auch Foren mit Gleichgesinnten gefunden. 

Ich bin mir 1000%- tig sicher, niemals solch eine Art "Dienstleistung" angefordert
zu haben, Mensch, ich bin ja wohl aus dem Alter raus!Aber bitte, wie soll ich das
nur beweisen??? Null Rechtsschutz, also wie weiter? 

Ich habe aber auch kein Bock mehr auf irgendwelche IK- Büros,hatte in der Vergangenheit
oft genug mit denen zu tun gehabt.

Also, was kann ich tun, wer hilft mir bitte weiter in dieser Angelegeheit?

Gruß...13


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ein fremder dort Deine Daten einfach so angegeben hat. Nicht Du musst beweisen, dass es so ist, sondern die TSW-.... Dir, dass Du mit ihnen einen Vertrag hast. Mit dem eingangs genannten Argument hast Du einen Widerspruchsgrund. Außerdem - was steht denn auf der Rechung drauf, von welchem Anschluss aus der Dienst genutzt sein soll und dann, ist das Deiner?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Diese Story kam grade bei BIZZ auf Pro Sieben...

Die Rechnung nicht bezahlen!!!
Strafanzeige bei der Polizei machen und nicht vom
Inkasso-Brief beeindrucken lassen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Ja, jetzt ist es amtlich!

Ich ruf die ab jetzt täglich an - die sollen die Verbraucher kennen lernen!


----------



## KuMo (5 April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Über dies hinaus fand' ich den Auftritt des "jungen Mannes" gen Ende des Beitrags der BIZZ Sendung (leider zu spät eingeschaltet) überaus bemerkenswert. Das hatte mir Seriösität rein gar nichts mehr am Hut. 
Macht Euch keinen Stress Leute. Diese Herrschaften wissen selbst ganz genau, wie fadenscheinig ihre Argumente vor Gericht klängen und dass sie in diesem schönen unserem Lande vor keinem Richter auch nur die Verfahrenskosten erstattet bekämen (geschweige denn >Recht<). Insofern sollte es uns alle wundern, würde gegen einen Beschuldigten ein Verfahren wegen unterlassener Zahlung anstrengen würden.


----------



## Futura (5 April 2006)

*Aw: Tsw = Mc*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> auf der Suche nach Informationen zu MC/TSW bin ich auf euch gestoßen. Mich hat es Anfang Januar erwischt. Ich bekam eine Rechnung von MCMultimedia über 30,-€. Letzte Woche bekam ich dann eine Mahnung über 60,-€ von MCMultimedia. Das Merkwürde ist nur dass bei der Mahnung im Brifkopf MCMultimedia steht und am Ende des Mahnblabla steht TSW-Kommunikationsservice. Da ich die erste Rechnung aus bekannten Gründen ignoriert habe, werde ich mich wohl jetzt dochmal darum kümmern müssen. Danke für die bisherigen Infos...


TSW und MCM ist ein und die selbe Person A. H. Fulda. TSW hat auch in Petersberg ein Postfach. TSW ist eine Telefonsexunternehmen mit natürlichen Personen also kein Band. Die entsprechenden Nummern werden in den gleichen einschlägigen Zeitschriften geschaltet. Firmensitz ist hier der gleiche wie bei MCM kann jeder im Handelsregister Fulda nachschauen.Sory der Firmensitz der MCM ist ja in zwischen verlegt worden. Das hier jetzt die gleichen Methoden (wahrscheinlich) angewendet werden ist für den einzelnen Kunden schlimmer. Da bei TSW mit Rückruf gearbeitet wird. Das heißt der Kunde gibt seine Daten an und wird von der entsprechenden Dame zurückgerufen, somit kommt der Vertrag zustande. Selbst wenn der Kunde nicht mehr anruft (er bekommt bei Rückruf eine andere Festnetznummer) bekommt er eine Mahnung da die Dame ja auf ihn gewartet hat und sie in der Zeit kein anderes Gespräch machen konnte. Auch  wenn keine Ruferkennung des Kunden da ist, ist das völlig uninteressant. Der Nachweis des Kunden das hier nichts gelaufen ist, ist hier sehr schwer.
Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas weiter helfen und habe keine falsche "Behauptungen" geschrieben. Wenn verlangt geb ich euch mal eine Nummer zum testen. 
lg Futura


----------



## DNA2 (5 April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



			
				Unregistriert zur BIZZ-Sendung schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, jetzt ist es amtlich!


Sind Bizz / Pro7Sat1Media inzwischen ein Amt?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: Tsw = Mc*



			
				Futura schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt der Kunde gibt seine Daten an und wird von der entsprechenden Dame zurückgerufen, somit kommt der Vertrag zustande.


 Mit wem, wenn z. B. der Anrufer mit unterdrückter Nummer die eines unbeteiligten Dritten für den Rückruf angibt? Wenn der eigentlich unbeteiligte dann auch noch (weil ein braver) im Telefonbuch steht, dann bekommt er die Rechnung präsentiert.


----------



## Futura (5 April 2006)

*AW: Tsw = Mc*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit wem, wenn z. B. der Anrufer mit unterdrückter Nummer die eines unbeteiligten Dritten für den Rückruf angibt? Wenn der eigentlich unbeteiligte dann auch noch (weil ein braver) im Telefonbuch steht, dann bekommt er die Rechnung präsentiert.


Ja, wenn der Kunde mit Handynummer anruft ,aber eine richtige Adresse angibt, der Rückruf erfolgt auf das Handy und die Rechnung/Mahnung (Rechnungen werden keine geschrieben) geht an die Adresse, wie hoch die Dunkelziffer derjenigen ist die dann doch bezahlen ist mir nicht bekannt. Geht der fälschlich angemahnte zur Polizei und erstattet Anzeige wird durch die Polizei der Inhaber der Handynummer ermittelt und so zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Hier liegt also im Grunde eine andere Vorgehensweise vor wie bei MCM, weil da ja wissentlich in Kauf genommen wird ohne Rückruf zu arbeiten ( ich denke hier liegt auch der Knackpunkt im rechtlichen Sinne, bin aber kein Jurist) und sich die Adressen durch falsche Hinweise (Karstadt zur Zeit) und vorgaukeln von gewisser seriösität, zu erschleichen.
Futura
ich hatte  vergessen genauer zu erwähnen, dass der Kunde auf die Nummer zurückgerufen wird die  er angibt. Also richtige Adresse und Handynummer können dann unterschiedliche Personen sein oder die Adresse stimmt und der  Name taucht nicht auf. Kann also  auch sein, weil kein unterschied gemacht wird mit Ruferkennung oder nicht. Also hier liegt eine ganz andere Vorgehensweise vor und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die MCM-methoden hier zum tragen kommen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Hallo Leute. Bei mir ist das Ganze jetzt wohl schon ein hlbes oder dreiviertel Jahr her, dass der erste Brief kam. Habe dann Anzeige gegen die Truppe von MCM erstattet. Bekam dann von der Staatsanwaltschaft nen Brief, dass meine Anzeige läuft, aber aufgrund weiterer schwerer Delikte der Betreiber dieser Firma (eine Frau soundso... hab ichn grad nicht im Kopf) meine Anzeige nicht mehr ins Gewicht fallen würde. Danach hab ich alle kommenden Mahnungen inklusive Inkasso Androhungen ausgessen. Jetzt seit etwa 3 Monaten kam nichts mehr. Die Sache ist im Prinzip harmlos. [ edit] . Einen Mahnbescheid erstellen die Brüder niemals, da er rechtlich haltlos wäre. Und selbt wenn: Dann einfach Einspruch erheben. Dann müsstensie vor Gericht ziehen und ihren Anspruch beweisen. Was unmöglich sein wird. Das ist ne Luftblase. Blos keine Panik wegen diesen [edit] .


----------



## albert4u (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Auch ich gehöre zu den GESCHÄDIGTEN die wohlen 199.20 Euro von mir per Einschreibebrief haben für ein Telefonat aus November 2004  ""an dem weder ich noch mein Mann  sich erinnern kann !""

Ein Anruf bei der Handy Nummer 0170-5177726 ja eine andere haben die angeblich nicht sagte man mir das die kein Konto hätten "SCHREIweg"

Die Rechtsform (Inhaber und so) wollte man mir nicht mitteilen steht auch nicht im Brief -- sowie die Steuernummer da bei Gehört das zu den muss angaben!


----------



## lime (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Hallo!
Ich sage nur:ALLE JAHRE WIEDER!
Ich hatte gestern mal wieder(wie jedes Jahr) einen Brief von Allinkasso im Briefkasten. Die wollen mal wieder Geld von mir haben(136,16€)!
Ich bekomme diese Briefe nun schon seit 5 Jahren. Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, nach dem Wochenende zur Polizei zu gehen und Strafanzeige gegen dieses [] Unternehmen zu stellen.
Wer nicht so weit gehen mag, dem kann ich nur raten, nicht zu zahlen. ALLINKASSO ist nämlich in der Beweispflicht und mir ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem dieses [] Unternehmen mehr getan hat als Mahnungen zu schreiben.
Also lasst Euch von denen nicht aus der Ruhe bringen.
MfG
Stevo


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



lime schrieb:


> Briefe nun schon seit 5 Jahren. Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, nach dem Wochenende zur Polizei zu gehen und Strafanzeige gegen ... zu stellen.


Und was soll das bringen, da die entscheidenden Daten nun schon 5 Jahre alt sind? Wie schon oft hier geschrieben steht - polizeiliche Ermittlungen setzen das zivile Forderungsverfahren nicht aus!



lime schrieb:


> ALLINKASSO ist nämlich in der Beweispflicht


Sind sie nicht! Im Zweifelsfall würde vor Gericht der ursprüngliche Forderungsinhaber den Beweis antreten müssen. Was glaubst du eigentlich, was Allinkasso ist? Ein Inkassounternehmen, dessen Aufgabe es nicht ist, den Bestand einer Forderung zu prüfen.


----------



## lime (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Wäre dieses Unternehmen wie jedes andere Inkassounternehmen, wäre schon längst mal der Gerichtsvollzieher bei mir gewesen. Aber das war er nach all den Mahnungen und Drohungen nicht.Ausserdem habe ich von der Verbraucherzentrale die Empfehlung erhalten, gegen die eine Anzeige zu machen.Ich sehe für mich keinerlei Risiken, da die von Allinkasso angegebene T-Nr. niemals meine war.


----------



## dibe (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Hallo Gemeinde !

Der letzte Beitrag hier war vom 3.12.06. Die Firma arbeitet weiterhin ! 
Ich habe heute auch eine Rechnung(?) Mahnung(?) von TSW bekommen für angebliche Dienstleistungen die ich nie in Anspruch genommen habe.

Ich kann nur allen, die ebenfalls unberechtig zur Kasse gebeten werden 
sollen, folgendes raten:[ edit] . Sollte es dazu kommen muss TSW
beweisen wie, wann, und mit wem ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.

Eine Frage noch in die Runde:
Meine Kinder (6 und 10 Jahre alt) dürfen und sollen natürlich ans Telefon gehen wenn es klingelt. Im Forum wird berichtet dass unter Vorspiegelung 
falscher Tatsachen (Gewinnspiel u.s.w.) private Daten abgefragt oder Rückrufe auf bestimmte Rufnummern provoziert werden.
Wenn der Anrufer nur genügend abgebrüht ist kann er ein Kind sicherlich zum
Wählen jedweder Rufnummer und zur Angabe aller persönlichen Daten überreden. 
Wer trägt die Beweislast dafür, dass der "Vertrag" auch mit einer geschäfts-
fähigen Person geschlossen wurde, insbesondere bei "Dienstleistungen" für
Kunden ab 18 Jahren ?
Die Tatsache das von einem bestimmten Anschluß eine bestimmte Nummer 
gewählt wurde kann doch dazu alleine nicht ausreichend sein, oder?

Gruß D


----------



## Marci (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



Reducal schrieb:


> Danke Shorty für Deine extra Anmeldung und die PN. Die Nummer habe ich eben selbst mal angerufen.
> 
> Man erhält etwas Tingeltangelunterlegmusik und eine zügige Ansprache:
> 
> ...


Ich habe eben gelsen das du so mutig bist und die Nummer absichtlich angerufen hast....bei mir war es auch so, habe die 01805010960 angerufen und wurde auf gar nichts hingewiesen...  kam denn danach post ? ist dein Handy auf deine Adresse regestriert ?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Mut ist das nicht, das gehört zum Alltagsgeschäft. Für den Versuch damals hatte ich eine Blanko-Prepaidkarte verwendet.

Anmerkung: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ... der falsche Thread hier! Besser wäre z. B. der > HIER <, da das nichts mit TSW oder MCM zu tun hat, auch wenn die Masche sehr ähnlich zu sein scheint.


----------



## die_ela (28 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

also hallo erst mal!!

Habe heute auch einen Brief der Tele hansa erhalten und war schon über die Aufmachung des Briefes verwundert. Der Brief war allerdings an meinen freund gerichtet und der hat angeblich schon mal eine Teilzahlung vorgenommen....:-D da ich ihn wegen der Arbeit aber nicht anrufen kann dachte ich mir ich rufe mal den Kundenservice an und frage nach wie die kosten entstanden sein sollen zumal dies 2004 gewesen sein soll......
Nichts böses ahnend greif ich also zum Hörer und bittte ganz freundlich um Auskunft werde aber gleich angeschrien.....Da war ich schon sehr verwundert!!Dann meinte der ,,nette" Herr wir klären das vor Gericht und legte auf!!!
Meine Frage ist also was mach ich jetzt am besten?????:cry: 


P.s. das alles wegen 11 euro :wall:


----------



## die_ela (28 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

BITTE brauche schnell einen Rat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111:unzufrieden:


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



die_ela schrieb:


> !Dann meinte der ,,nette" Herr wir klären das vor Gericht und legte auf!!!:



Rechtliche Beratung ist nicht erlaubt. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

Die wichtigste Schlussfolgerung aus diesem  Thread ist, dass dieser Laden noch 
nie vor Gericht gezogen ist und  es auch mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht tun wird.
Es dürfte  eine  böse Bauchlandung werden.


----------



## die_ela (28 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



> Es dürfte  eine  böse Bauchlandung werden.



Für wen den??


----------



## jupp11 (28 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Na für wen wohl, wenn der Verein  sich nicht vor Gericht traut? 

Lies den Thread,  dann wird vieles klarer.  Das Ganze läuft jetzt schon seit über zwei Jahren
 und  außer ( leeren) Drohungen ist nichts gekommen.


----------



## blowfish (29 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



die_ela schrieb:


> also hallo erst mal!! Der Brief war allerdings an meinen freund gerichtet und der hat angeblich schon mal eine Teilzahlung vorgenommen....



Wenn es denn an dem ist und der Freund bereits eine Teilzahlung gemacht hat, dann würde ich mich an seiner Stelle nicht mehr stur stellen.
Vor einem Zivilgericht wird eine Teilzahlung als Anerkenntnis der Forderung betrachtet. So ein Urteil wird dann von den .... Seitenbetreibern so hingestellt, das ihre Forderungen alle berechtigt währen.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Unfug, unter falschen Voraussetzungen geleistete Zahlungen beeinhalten nicht die  Anerkennung einer Gesamtforderung z.B. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46964

im übrigen würde ich juristische Beratung den Fachleuten  überlassen


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2007)

@ blowfish, hier geht es nicht um einen Seitenbetreiber sondern um ein Unternehmen mit sehr umstrittenem Geschäftsmodell, nämlich Telefonerotik über Festnetz- und Mobilfunknummern. Der Anbieter stellt durch Rückverfolgung der Rufnummer Rechnungen an den Telefonanschlussinhaber oder an denjenigen, der über die anrufende Nummer vorgibt der Inhaber des Anschlusses zu sein.


----------



## jupp11 (29 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



Reducal schrieb:


> hier geht es nicht um einen Seitenbetreiber sondern um ein Unternehmen mit sehr umstrittenem Geschäftsmodell, nämlich Telefonerotik über Festnetz- und Mobilfunknummern.


Das "Modell" ist exakt dasselebe  wie bisher   MC Multimedia bzw jetzt  TRCTelemedia

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



blowfish schrieb:


> .....  Vor einem Zivilgericht wird eine Teilzahlung als Anerkenntnis der Forderung betrachtet. So ein Urteil wird dann von den .... Seitenbetreibern so hingestellt, das ihre Forderungen alle berechtigt währen.


Aber nur wenn Du *in Kenntnis aller Tatsachen *eine Teilzahlung machst. Versehentlich gezahlt Beträge können sogar zurückgefordert werden.
Allerdings muss in jedem Fall der konkrete Sachverhalt geprüft werden, was hier nicht geht, weil es dann ein Verstoß gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz sein könnte.

@ blowfish

Irgendwie erinnert mich Deine juristische Argumentation an die Aussagen aus der Frühzeit der Dialer von Anbietern dieser "Mehrwertdienste".


----------



## blowfish (30 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Unfug, unter falschen Voraussetzungen geleistete Zahlungen beeinhalten nicht die  Anerkennung einer Gesamtforderung



Da wurde ich wohl völlig falsch verstanden. Ich habe nicht gemeint "Zahlung für ein weiteres Jahr" sondern Anerkennung der Forderung und Vereinbarung von Ratenzahlung. 
Denn bei einem noch offenen Betrag von 11,- Euronen und dass noch aus 2004:gruebel:


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

Dein Problem ist, dass du nicht genau und zu Ende  liest und unvollständig zitierst.
 Dort steht "z.B"  am Ende. 

Lies das Posting von Der Jurist. Er hat es genauer erläutert.


blowfish schrieb:


> Wenn es denn an dem ist und der Freund bereits eine Teilzahlung gemacht hat, dann würde ich mich an seiner Stelle nicht mehr stur stellen.


Das Posting laviert ohnehin  hart am Rande der unerlaubten Rechtsberatung. Mit "würde ich"
ist das nur unzureichend cachiert


----------



## die_ela (13 September 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*

hey ihr ich bins mal wieder.....

haben schon wieder post von der Tele Hansa bekommen und naja aus unseren 11euro sind jetzt 17 euro geworden und das ist jetzt angeblich die letzte Mahnung...was mach ich denn jetzt??wieder ignorieren?!?
Manchmal frag ich mich ob ich net einfach überweisen sollte und denn ist gut....Habt ihr denn einen wirklich sinvollen rat für mich damit ich mein Gemüt beruhigen kann....:unzufrieden:

Mfg


----------



## jupp11 (13 September 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



die_ela schrieb:


> und das ist jetzt angeblich die letzte Mahnung...


erfahrungsgemäß kommt dann die allerletzte Mahnung, die allerallerletzte, die allerallerallerletze usw 
( es ist das Allerletzte...)


die_ela schrieb:


> .Habt ihr denn einen wirklich sinvollen rat für mich damit ich mein Gemüt beruhigen kann....:unzufrieden:


Schönen Film ansehen, nett Essen gehen, wüßte da jede Menge Dinge 

PS: vor allem den Quatsch vergessen


----------



## die_ela (13 September 2007)

*AW: Frage zu Rechnung von TSW-Telekommunikationsservice*



> Schönen Film ansehen, nett Essen gehen, wüßte da jede Menge Dinge
> 
> PS: vor allem den Quatsch vergessen



Also ich hatte auch den Rat bekommen ihn ein Schreiben zuschicken das sie ihre forderung unterlassen sollen da wir ansonsten rehtliche schritte unsere Seits einleiten..ist das ratsam oder geh ich wirklich lieber nett essen
:roll:

Mfg


_Hier geht es weiter
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081
Modinfo _


----------

